# Hatred: Die spielgewordene Grausamkeit - ein Kommentar von Felix Schütz



## Felix Schuetz (1. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hatred: Die spielgewordene Grausamkeit - ein Kommentar von Felix Schütz* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hatred: Die spielgewordene Grausamkeit - ein Kommentar von Felix Schütz


----------



## Metko1 (1. Juni 2015)

Also ich find das spiel langweilig und nicht besonders. Die personen die man dort "Tötet" sind für mich auch vergesslich wie in jedem anderen billig shooter, ich trauere nicht um sie, sondern hab von der sinlosen schießerei spaß oder langweilige mich nach 1 stunde weil es nix  mehr bietet. 
Für mich siehts aus als würden die Politiker oder Kritiker aus ihren löchern mal wieder kommen um "Killerspiele" verbieten zu wollen oder ihren senf abgeben.

Verleiht man aber den Personen einen Charakter und eine Hintergrundgeschichte dann würd ich dieser Kritik zustimmen.
Es gibt meines wissens auch viel Schlimmere Scenen von anderen spielen, GTA 5 Folterscene, oder Manhunt etc.
Aber wie mans kennt kommen dann die schlimmen kritiker wenns was zu feiern gibt.




> Soll es minderjährige Spieler mit einer infantilen Begeisterung für stumpfe Gewalt zum Kauf animieren?


Definitiv nicht, es ist ja auch ab 18 und nicht überall erhältlich durch das spezielle Rating (abgesehn von Internet shops).......... aber dafür sind ja die Eltern zu blöd um darauf zu achten ( Sorry aber ich seh hier Elternverantwortung das A und O, ich kauf auch dem Kind keine Waffe und lass es ohne aufsicht spielen duh....)


----------



## BiJay (1. Juni 2015)

Also hier in dem Artikel wird ja Hatred nur verhasst, auf das Gameplay und die Technik fast nicht eingegangen. Richtige Vergleiche zu ähnlichen Titeln wird nicht gezogen. Ich find die Berichterstattung um Hatred drumherum zu übertrieben. Wenn man das Spiel selbst in bewegten Bildern sieht, ist es schon harmloser. Bestimmt immer noch nicht moralisch okay, aber längst nicht so schlimm, wie oft beschrieben. Das Spiel soll zwar auch vom Gameplay her nicht die Bombe sein, aber auch keinesfalls total schlecht. Und einige Effekte der Unreal Engine 4 sehen hingegen sogar sehr ansehnlich aus.

Wird denn ein richtiger Test folgen?

PS: Die Exekutions-Animationen kann man ausschalten.


----------



## Arestris (1. Juni 2015)

Hatred ist einer der sehr, sehr seltenen Fälle wo ich auf die BPJM hoffe.
Und wenn man mich fragt, direkt Liste B.

Ich bin der letzte der was gegen Gewalt in Computerspielen hat, im Gegenteil, ich meide sogar zensierten Mist wo es nur geht.
Aber Gewalt der Gewalt wegen, als einziger Spielinhalt ohne Sinn und Verstand muss einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Phone (1. Juni 2015)

Jaja Man merkt richtig wie sich alle drauf eingeschossen haben dieses Spiel nicht zu mögen.
GTA ist für mich fast das selbe, nur das ich dort Option noch was anderes machen kann und ne Story habe.
Aber stunden lang Menschen erschießen, überfahren, treten oder schlagen geht dort auch.
Vielleicht nicht so detailliert.

Die Kritik der mangelnden Story oder Farben versteh ich bis jetzt nicht ganz denn ich habe das Gefühl das ihr das Spiel nicht besser bewerten würdet hätte eine schlechte Story und mehr Bunt 
Für meinen Teil kann man aus dem Spiel einiges machen mit Verfolgungsjagden, man muss ich verbarrikadieren, Verhandlung mit Geiselnahmen etc.
Eigentlich ist es ein Mortal GTA ^^
Wenn das Spiel technisch und spielerisch schlecht ist bedarf es kein Moralapostel und es verschwindet eh von allein....


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juni 2015)

Ich muss sagen es ermüdet mich zunehmends wie einige Redakteure regelmäßig als Moralapostel auftreten und gewalttätige Spiele gebetsmühlenartig verurteilen.
Erst von ein paar Tagen Carmageddon, nun Hatred... 
Die Spiele sind doch so oder so einfach nur Mist. Da lohnt es sich doch gar nicht die viele Zeit zu investieren um noch darzulegen wie unmoralisch und verwerflich diese Spiele doch sind.
Und dann noch dieser Aufruf, man möge doch bitte das Spiel ignorieren und somit der gesamten Videospiel Branche einen Gefallen tun. Das klingt ja schon richtig flehend und verzweifelt.
Ich glaube die Videospielindustrie ist gesund und hat solche Aufrufe nicht nötig. Schlechte Spiele wie Carmageddon und Hatred gehen von ganz alleine unter. Nicht weil sie so furchtbar grausam sind, sondern einfach weil es schlechte Spiele sind. Da braucht es auch keine Appelle von irgendjemandem. Ich will euch natürlich nicht verbieten eure Meinung zu solchen Spielen hier zu veröffentlichen, aber auf mich macht das keinen professionellen Eindruck.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2015)

Nach dem 20-minütigen, neutralen Total Biscuit Video gefällt mir das Spiel zumindest technisch ganz gut. Den Schwarz-weiss-Look mit den eingestreuten Farbschnipseln mag ich, da war wohl Sin City das Vorbild. Die Physikengine ist cool und es sieht toll aus, ganze Gebäude in Schutt und Asche zu legen.
Und ja: Das Restarten von Leveln ist 2015 nicht mehr angesagt und wird für Frust sorgen - vielleicht soviel Frust, dass man ein solches Spiel nicht sehr lange spielt, schon aus Mangel an Abwechslung. Virtuelle Pixel zu erschiessen - nein, damit hab ich kein Problem. Sonst hätte ich mir vor 25 Jahren ein anderes Hobby zugelegt. Ich hab in Spielen wie Condemned 2 und The Punisher schon schlimmeres gesehen. (TB erwähnt sogar "Game of Thrones", welches heftiger sein soll, ich aber nicht kenne) Wenn ich mit Trevor in GTA zum Spaß Leute überfahre und erschiesse, ist das wohl moralisch in Ordnung. Fragt sich nur, warum. Weil ich seinen Hintergrund etwas kenne? Macht ihn deshalb nicht weniger mörderisch.
Leider schiessen sich Spielemagazine mit ihrer "Verbrennt das Spiel, es ist der Teufel" - Möchtegern Moralkampagne selbst ins Knie.
Denn solche Spiele leben und verkaufen sich gerade erst durch die mediale Aufmerksamkeit, die auf sie geladen wird. Erst recht wenn es sehr negative ist und eine Indizierung geradezu heraufbeschworen wird. 
Spielen werde ich Hatred (ich mag Isoperspektive und 2-Stick Shooter einfach), und es wird mir auch sicher mal ne Stunde Spaß machen. Ob es mir länger Spaß macht? Glaube ich weniger. Dafür bietet es einfach zu wenig Abwechslung. Trotzdem ist es zumindest ein Gerüst, auf welchem der Entwickler spätere, bessere Spiele aufbauen könnte. Betonung auf "könnte".


----------



## Taiwez (1. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen es ermüdet mich zunehmends wie einige Redakteure regelmäßig als Moralapostel auftreten und gewalttätige Spiele gebetsmühlenartig verurteilen.
> Erst von ein paar Tagen Carmageddon, nun Hatred...
> Die Spiele sind doch so oder so einfach nur Mist. Da lohnt es sich doch gar nicht die viele Zeit zu investieren um noch darzulegen wie unmoralisch und verwerflich diese Spiele doch sind.
> Und dann noch dieser Aufruf, man möge doch bitte das Spiel ignorieren und somit der gesamten Videospiel Branche einen Gefallen tun. Das klingt ja schon richtig flehend und verzweifelt.
> Ich glaube die Videospielindustrie ist gesund und hat solche Aufrufe nicht nötig. Schlechte Spiele wie Carmageddon und Hatred gehen von ganz alleine unter. Nicht weil sie so furchtbar grausam sind, sondern einfach weil es schlechte Spiele sind. Da braucht es auch keine Appelle von irgendjemandem. Ich will euch natürlich nicht verbieten eure Meinung zu solchen Spielen hier zu veröffentlichen, aber auf mich macht das keinen professionellen Eindruck.



Hätte ich nicht besser ausdrücken können. Der Artikel ist genau aus dem gleichen Grund entstanden, wie schon vorher unzählige Videos und Diskussionen: Für Clicks.

Wenn man wirklich gewollt hätte, das das Spiel ignoriert werden sollte, hätte man einfach nicht drüber berichten müssen. Ich hatte das Spiel schon längst wieder vergessen..


----------



## BitByter (1. Juni 2015)

zum spiel kann ich so viel gar nicht sagen. ich wills auch nicht bewerten. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie mich dieses spiel als spieler ansprechen soll, wenn ich ohne (für mich) erkennbaren sinn pixel "töte"?!?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen es ermüdet mich zunehmends wie einige Redakteure regelmäßig als Moralapostel auftreten und gewalttätige Spiele gebetsmühlenartig verurteilen.
> Erst von ein paar Tagen Carmageddon, nun Hatred... .


  Also, erstens: nur weil zufällig zwei "krasse" spiele kurz nacheinander kommen, redest du von "regelmäßig" ? ^^  

Zweitens: der Artikel ist GANZ klar als "Kommentar" gekennzeichnet, und in einem Kommentar findest du immer die MEINUNG eines Journalisten zu einem meist kontroversen Thema. Das ist dann eben KEINE neutrale Betrachtung (wie bei einem PC-Magazin normalerweise in einem Test zu erwarten). Es könnte da ebenso ein Kommentar eines anderen Redakteurs stehen, der schreibt, wie toll er das findet und dass er damit kein Problem hat usw.


----------



## BiJay (1. Juni 2015)

BitByter schrieb:


> zum spiel kann ich so viel gar nicht sagen. ich wills auch nicht bewerten. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie mich dieses spiel als spieler ansprechen soll, wenn ich ohne (für mich) erkennbaren sinn pixel "töte"?!?


Der Sinn ist es das Level zu beenden. Oder brauchst du einen weiteren Antrieb, wie zB eine Pixel-Prinzessin zu retten? Viele Spiele kann man auf das "Töten von Pixel" reduzieren.


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, erstens: nur weil zufällig zwei "krasse" spiele kurz nacheinander kommen, redest du von "regelmäßig" ? ^^


  Das Thema kocht öfter mal hoch, auch bei GTA V. 



> Zweitens: der Artikel ist GANZ klar als "Kommentar" gekennzeichnet...


 Das hab ich schon verstanden. Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: 


> _Ich will euch natürlich nicht verbieten eure *Meinung* zu solchen Spielen hier zu veröffentlichen..._







> Es könnte da ebenso ein Kommentar eines anderen Redakteurs stehen, der schreibt, wie toll er das findet und dass er damit kein Problem hat usw.


So einen Kommentar wirst Du hier aber nicht finden. Es wird nur bei Gelegnheit die Moralkeule geschwungen.




Ein richtiger Test des Spiels wäre meiner Meinung nach dem Ziel des Autors dienlicher gewesen. Da hätte man herausarbeiten können warum das Spiel schlecht ist und warum man es nicht kaufen sollte. Da hätte man meinetwegen auch ein paar Wertungspunkte wegen der sinnlosen Gewaltdarstellung abziehen können (ob das bei den Tests von Hotline Miami 1 und 2 auch passiert ist?  ).
Aber so bleibt für mich als Quintessenz des Kommentars nur "Mimimi... viel Blut" hängen.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Juni 2015)

Naja, bin jetzt nicht der größte Twinstick-Shooter-Fan. Aber wenn man dem Spiel noch einen Coop-Modus und Rätsel-Einlagen verpassen würde wie bei Lara Croft an the Guardian of Light, dann wäre es sicher ganz nett.


----------



## MisterBlonde (1. Juni 2015)

Arestris schrieb:


> Hatred ist einer der sehr, sehr seltenen Fälle wo ich auf die BPJM hoffe.
> Und wenn man mich fragt, direkt Liste B.



Oh nein. Entweder man ist gegen "Zensur", oder nicht. (Oder nennen wir es in dem Fall Vertriebsverbot) Sowas finde ich unteridisch. So ein bisschen hier und ein bisschen da geht irgendwie nicht. Wenn einem selbst etwas nicht passt, ist eine Beschlagnahme also okay? Selbst wenn das Spiel auf Liste B indiziert wird, wird es nur noch interessanter für die Leute und für junge Menschen begehrter. Solche Spiele sind für die jungen Leute dann wie Trophäen. Und eine Beschlagnahmung bringt überhaupt nichts, denn damit werden keine Downloads abgestellt. Selbst im Amazon Marketplace landen regelmäßg indizierte und beschlagnahmte Fassungen. Die werden dann halt einfach bei den geschnittenen Versionen als Sammlerstück eingestellt. Indizierungen und Beschlagnahmungen sind eine lächerliche Illusion, die nur das Gegenteil bewirkt.


----------



## hansiwursti (1. Juni 2015)

OMG! Wie desaströs muss Herrn Schützes Bewertung der alten Atari-Klassiker erst ausfallen? 
"Hirnlos fräst man sich als übergewichtiger gelber Mann durch eine festgelegte, sich wiederholende Welt und die darin enthaltenen Gegenstände. Wahllos wird alles vernichtet, selbst friedlich spazierende, in Bettlaken gehüllte Personen! Wo ist der Sinn? Will uns der Autor vor den Chinesen warnen?  Will er seine Ängste vor Bettlaken ausdrücken? Will er uns auffordern mehr Kirschen zu essen?" ...so etwa???? 

Hatred scheint ENDLICH mal wieder ein REINES SPIEL zu sein. Kein Wirklichkeitssimulator in dem alles einen Sinn machen und realen Hintergrund haben muss! Allein dieser Umstand reicht mir schon aus, um es zu kaufen. Ich will keine realistische Hintergrundstory, keine versteckte Aussage - ich will nur spielerisch unterhalten werden! Wie in den guten alten Zeiten, nur mit heutigem Stand der Technik.
Wenn irgendein neuzeitiges Genre verrissen werden sollte, dann Wirtschafts- und Politiksimulationen, Spiele die den Trainingsprogrammes der Bundeswehr entstammen oder "Spiele" zu filmischen Remakes, die noch nicht einmal in den Kinos sind!


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juni 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du willst es uns nicht verbieten, bist aber trotzdem dagegen, dass wir es getan haben.
> Klingt logisch ...



Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? 
Ich finde es völlig OK wenn ihr eure Meinungen zu solchen Themen schreibt, was anderes hab ich auch nirgendwo geschrieben.
Ich hab nur meine Meinung zu Felix (eurer?) Meinung geschrieben und warum mir der Kommentar nicht gefällt. That's it. Siehe auch meinen letzten Kommentar, letzter Abschnitt.
Kennst Du nicht das Sprichwort: "Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher. Jeder hat eins." ^^


----------



## golani79 (1. Juni 2015)

Hab mittlerweile auch ein wenig von dem Spiel gesehen und unabhängig vom Kontext, sieht es für mich nach nem durchschnittlen 0815 Isoshooter aus - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ist es mir nicht wert - evtl. mal in nem Deal für ein paar Euro.


----------



## Orzhov (1. Juni 2015)

Lassen wir Meinungen einfach mal Meinungen sein. Ich bin auch zu abgestumpft um mich darüber aufregen zu können.

Ich hab mir das Video jetzt auch angeschaut und so schlecht schaut das wirklich nicht aus. Theoretisch müsste man doch nur den feuchten Traum eines jeden gemobbten Jugendlichen in den 1990ern doch nur durch einen schwer gestörten Kriegsveteranen austauschen, noch ein Paar farbenfrohe Masken hinzufügen und man hätte Hotline Miami 3.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab nur meine Meinung zu Felix (eurer?) Meinung geschrieben und warum mir der Kommentar nicht gefällt. That's it. Siehe auch meinen letzten Kommentar, letzter Abschnitt.


Meine Meinung, schon richtig so. Und die kann man teilen oder eben nicht. Also alles gut.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (1. Juni 2015)

Bei solchen Titeln sollte man die Gewalt einfach mal ausklammern und nur nüchtern das Spiel betrachten und bewerten. Die Entwickler haben jetzt nämlich genau das, was sie wollten: Viel kostenlose Werbung für ein durchschnittliches Spielchen.


----------



## julesdarules (1. Juni 2015)

Es tut fast weh diesen  Artikel zu lesen. Besonders im letzten Satz wird nochmal richtig aus dem vollen geschöpft mit: "Es bleibt darum zu hoffen, dass die Community einen großen Bogen um diese Gewaltorgie macht. Und damit ein klares Zeichen setzen – als mündige Käufer haben sie es in der Hand."

Deshalb mein Anliegen... gebt dem Spiel von mir aus ne schlechte Note  aber schaltet mal nen Gang zurück und spart euch diese pathetischen Ansagen. Es lohnt sich vielleicht mal der Blick zu den Filmkritikern die euch da schon Lichtjahre voraus sind, wenn ich mir die Bewertungen zu Saw oder Martys so ansehe.


----------



## BitByter (1. Juni 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist es das Level zu beenden. Oder brauchst du einen weiteren Antrieb, wie zB eine Pixel-Prinzessin zu retten? Viele Spiele kann man auf das "Töten von Pixel" reduzieren.



hm... ja, irgendwie schon. zumindest mehr, als nur "hass".


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nach dem 20-minütigen, neutralen Total Biscuit Video..


Das hattest du ja gepostet und ich habs mir angeschaut.
Und ja, im ersten Moment ist das Spiel ja eigentlich abartig.
Aber überlegt man mal kurz und schaut sich das Ganze ein wenig objektiv an, dann ists halt einfach ein Twin-Stick-Shooter mit viel Blut.
Viel? 
Naja... Wenn ich die Screenshots von Hotline Miami (1+2) so anschaue, dann ist das Teil ja doch nicht so derb.
(Kommentar zum Test von HLM2:
 Und wenn meine Spielfigur am Ende eines Levels durch Hundekadaver und menschliche Überreste watet, denke ich mir immer: Was sind wir Menschen doch krank!)
Spielspass: 82%

Achso. Ja, Hotline ist minimalistischer gestaltet, also ist die Gewalt dort ok.

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie was von Total Biscuit angeschaut, aber ich wollte mal schauen, was denn der Typ
so von sich gibt. Und was er rauslässt, hat in meinem Ohren "Hand und Fuss".
Auch der Vergleich zum Filmsektor.


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Also hier in dem Artikel wird ja Hatred nur verhasst, auf das Gameplay und die Technik fast nicht eingegangen. Richtige Vergleiche zu ähnlichen Titeln wird nicht gezogen. Ich find die Berichterstattung um Hatred drumherum zu übertrieben.


Das ist halt ein Kommentar, wie schon jemand geschrieben hat.



BiJay schrieb:


> Ich find die  Berichterstattung um Hatred drumherum zu übertrieben.


Da teile ich auf jeden Fall deine Meinung. Magazine und Spieler sich ewig über die öffentliche Berichterstattung über s.g. Killerspiele von Bild/Spiegel etc aufgeregt. Aber DIESER EINE TITEL, also der geht ja echt nicht!!!11
Selbst nicht nach Maßstab von Zockern! Pfui Deibel, was diese Entwickler da veranstaltet haben!



Taiwez schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht besser ausdrücken können. Der Artikel ist genau aus dem gleichen Grund entstanden, wie schon vorher unzählige Videos und Diskussionen: Für Clicks.
> 
> Wenn man wirklich gewollt hätte, das das Spiel ignoriert werden sollte, hätte man einfach nicht drüber berichten müssen. Ich hatte das Spiel schon längst wieder vergessen..


Das sehe ich genau so.  Leider haben wir angebissen...

@Felix:
Wenn du nächstes Mal einen Titel als böse empfindest, dann verhilf ihm doch nicht auf eurer Internetseite zu mehr Bekanntheit.
Falls du es anders siehst, könnt ihr ja alternativ noch im Magazin den 37-seitigen Titelreport über das böse Killerspiel machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juni 2015)

Das Spiel gibt's noch? Hab ich total vergessen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Juni 2015)

Ich bin offensichtlich einer der wenigen, die Felix Kommentar so unterschreiben können. Moralkeule? Ja, und das ist auch gut so. Bei so einem menschenverachtenden Unfug braucht es auch die Stimmen es als solchen benennen. Die Technik, das Gameplay und all die anderen Dinge die man sonst bei einem Spiel in den Vordergrund stellt dürfen da gern auch mal in den Hintergrund treten. Auch im Spielejournalismus muss es möglich sein Moral und Ethik offen vertreten zu können. Das dagegen so scharf geschossen wird, zeigt in meinen Augen eigentlich nur, wie wichtig es ist. Im Endeffekt würde ich mir das sogar noch viel mehr wünschen. Dabei ist es völlig wurscht ob die Zielgruppe das für sich selbst auch entscheiden kann. In jeder anderen Form von Journalismus werden Entwicklungen (kontrovers) kommentiert und diskutiert, warum soll das nicht möglich sein? Meiner Meinung nach kann ich mich nur auf diese Weise so einem Machwerk nähren. Ein handelsüblicher Produkttest läuft hier ins Leere. 

Mir geht es nicht darum, ob mandem Kommentator recht gibt (auch wenn ich es in dem Fall tu), sondern das man es akzeptieren muss, dass Meinung öffentlich geäußert wird. Zur Diskussion soll es ja sowieso anregen.


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2015)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht darum, ob mandem Kommentator recht gibt (auch wenn ich es in dem Fall tu), sondern das man es akzeptieren muss, dass Meinung öffentlich geäußert wird.


Das tun alle hier, glaube ich.

Mich persönlich stört eher die Art und Weise.
Einerseits zum Boykott des Spiels aufrufen, es aber andererseits mit einem kontroversen Artikel bewerben...


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (1. Juni 2015)

überflüssig 
das ding ist als spiel fürn .... und als techndemo ebenfalls nicht zu gebrauchen, schade das das unter dem oberbegriff 'meinungsfreiheit' auch noch krampfhaft verteidigt werden muss


----------



## MisterBlonde (1. Juni 2015)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich bin offensichtlich einer der wenigen, die Felix Kommentar so unterschreiben können. Moralkeule? Ja, und das ist auch gut so. Bei so einem menschenverachtenden Unfug braucht es auch die Stimmen es als solchen benennen.



Es braucht eigentlich niemanden, der uns erklärt, wie falsch die Handlungen sind. Das ist glasklar. Genauso könnte man einen Kommentar darüber verfassen, warum Kriege falsch sind. Mansche Sachen sind hoffentlich klar und müssen nicht benannt werden. Die Leute, die das ganze glorifizieren, lassen sich auch nicht durch solche Artikel bekehren. Der Kommentar (und damit auch das Spiel) wird prominent ganz oben auf dieser Seite dargestellt. Manch einer hier hat sogar geschrieben, dass er das Spiel längst vergessen hatte. Dieser Kommentar, so richtig manche Kernaussage auch sein mögen, erzeugt allerdings wieder, dass sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt wird. Gleichzeitig soll man sich aber bitte nicht mit dem Spiel direkt auseinandersetzen. Das scheint mir paradox. Gerade um überhaupt eine sinnvolle Aussage tätigen zu können, statt hohles Bashing zu betreiben, muss man sich damit auseinandersetzen und das auch spielerisch. Totschweigen wäre hier wohl besser gewesen, zumal eine der letzten Artikel zu diesem Spiel auch klarstellte, dass auf das Verlinken des Trailers und auf das Anlegen einer Produktseite dazu verzichtet werden wird. Nun ist das Thema allerdings wieder ganz oben hier zu finden. Nunja... Hier sollte die Redaktion vielleicht einen gemeinsamen Nenner finden. Entweder, man boykottiert, dann bitte aber auch komplett und nicht halbherzig, oder man berichtet darüber. Letzteres wäre auch nicht falsch, dann aber möglichst ohne Aufruf, das ganze doch bitte zu ignorieren und nicht auch noch zu untersützen.

Eine Anregung zu einer Diskussion sehe ich nicht, oder aber hier soll angeregt werden, sich oberflächlich damit auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. Juni 2015)

schwieriges thema. in gta & co. KANN, oder konnte man zumindest ja im prinzip dasselbe machen. weniger brutal, das resultat ist aber dasselbe. mich persönlich interessieren solche games, obwohl ich in sachen filme gerne härtere kost mag, überhaupt nicht, satire hin- oder her.


----------



## Orzhov (1. Juni 2015)

Mal an die Freunde der Moralkeule die glauben das Richtige zu tun, warum denkt ihr seid ihr weniger desensibilisiert?


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mal an die Freunde der Moralkeule die glauben das Richtige zu tun, warum denkt ihr seid ihr weniger desensibilisiert?



sensibilisierung und desensibilisierung findet unser ganzes leben lang statt, hat mit dem nichts zu tun. die frage ist einfach, braucht unsere gesellschaft ein spiel, in dem es das ziel ist, unschuldige auf möglichst brutale weise zu killen? was bewirkt so ein spiel den? wo ist die von den entwicklern angesprochene satire? wie gesaagt KANN man sachen wie diese auch in anderen spielen machen, jedoch ist es dem spieler selbst überlassen. hier ist das pflicht, was ich in gta etc. nicht mache, weil, obwohl nur pixel, es mmn absolut krank ist. 
mmn profilliert sich hier ein unbedeutender entwickler, der anscheinend nichts als seichte kost zu bieten hat, mit einem unnötig brutalem szenario, um einmal groß in den medien zu stehen.
die medien film und literatur nutzen diese themen auch, nur sind es hier fixe vorgaben, mit ihren fixen charakteren, die wir nur passiv mitbekomen, uns ein bild davon machen können etc. in einem videospiel greift der spieler aber unweigelich aktiv in's geschehen ein, soll heißen, um ein level zu bestehen, muss der spieler auf die vom entwickler geforderten aktionen dafür zurückgreifen. ich finde hierbei die rolle eines amokläufers die verwerflichste, die es gibt. 
vielleicht kommt als nächstes eine massenvernichtugnssimulation. ein kz manager vielleicht?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Juni 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Es braucht eigentlich niemanden, der uns erklärt, wie falsch die Handlungen sind. Das ist glasklar. Genauso könnte man einen Kommentar darüber verfassen, warum Kriege falsch sind. Mansche Sachen sind hoffentlich klar und müssen nicht benannt werden. Die Leute, die das ganze glorifizieren, lassen sich auch nicht durch solche Artikel bekehren. Der Kommentar (und damit auch das Spiel) wird prominent ganz oben auf dieser Seite dargestellt. Manch einer hier hat sogar geschrieben, dass er das Spiel längst vergessen hatte. Dieser Kommentar, so richtig manche Kernaussage auch sein mögen, erzeugt allerdings wieder, dass sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt wird. Gleichzeitig soll man sich aber bitte nicht mit dem Spiel direkt auseinandersetzen. Das scheint mir paradox. Gerade um überhaupt eine sinnvolle Aussage tätigen zu können, statt hohles Bashing zu betreiben, muss man sich damit auseinandersetzen und das auch spielerisch. Totschweigen wäre hier wohl besser gewesen, zumal eine der letzten Artikel zu diesem Spiel auch klarstellte, dass auf das Verlinken des Trailers und auf das Anlegen einer Produktseite dazu verzichtet werden wird. Nun ist das Thema allerdings wieder ganz oben hier zu finden. Nunja... Hier sollte die Redaktion vielleicht einen gemeinsamen Nenner finden. Entweder, man boykottiert, dann bitte aber auch komplett und nicht halbherzig, oder man berichtet darüber. Letzteres wäre auch nicht falsch, dann aber möglichst ohne Aufruf, das ganze doch bitte zu ignorieren und nicht auch noch zu untersützen.
> 
> Eine Anregung zu einer Diskussion sehe ich nicht, oder aber hier soll angeregt werden, sich oberflächlich damit auseinanderzusetzen.


Doch, auch Themen "die eigentlich klar" sind sollten benannt werden - und zwar in aller Deutlichkeit. Gerade im Journalismus, der ja auch dafür da ist zu kommentieren und einzuordnen aber auch mal Einzelmeinungen abzubilden. Felix hat das Spiel ja offensichtlich gespielt und kommentiert damit ja eben nicht oberflächlich etwas, von dem er mal gesehen und gehört hat. Er vermittelt das was er, nach der Spielerfahrung denkt im Kommentar dem Leser. Ich muss als Leser nicht selbst gespielt haben um diese Stimme einzuordnen. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt es unlogisch zum einen zum Boykott aufzurufen, zum anderen den Artikel groß auf der Mainpage zu platzieren, anstatt in einer schmalen Kolumne im Heft. Aber wenn ich möchte, dass Spielejournalismus mehr ist, als bloße Produktbewerbung, dann muss ich das aushalten. Im Endeffekt ergibt das sogar Sinn, da ich ja möchte, dass meine Meinung wahrgenommen wird. Die Tatsache, dass wir jetzt im Forum drüber diskutieren gibt der Sache im Endeffekt schon Recht.
 Ich kann mich ja nun entscheiden ob mich es trotzdem soweit interessiert, dass ich dennoch Geld für das Spiel ausgebe oder ich kann mich dafür entscheiden, dass mir dieser Kommentar reicht um mich Felix Empfehlung des Boykotts anzuschließen. Das bleibt dann wiederum mir überlassen. Mündigkeit und eigene Entscheidung ist eben genau das: ich bin fähig auf Basis kontroverser Meinungen eine Entscheidung zu treffen.

Und zur moralischen und ethischen Einschätzung eines solchen Spieles muss ich mich nicht mit Technik oder Gameplay auseinandersetzen, oder höchstens am Rande, was Felix ja auch macht. Es geht in dem Moment eben nicht um das übliche runterleiern von Merkmalen mit ner Zahl dahinter, sondern um einen Kommentar zu Moral und Ethik. Das weicht sehr von dem üblichen Schema von PCG, GameStar, PCGamer, IGN, etc. - und ist dennoch wichtig und passiert viel zu selten. 



Zybba schrieb:


> Das tun alle hier, glaube ich.
> 
> Mich persönlich stört eher die Art und Weise.
> Einerseits zum Boykott des Spiels aufrufen, es aber andererseits mit einem kontroversen Artikel bewerben...



Was ist die Alternative? Schweigen. Und schweigen ist eben eine große Masse die nichts wert ist. Das ist stille Ablehnung bis stille wohlmeinende Zustimmung. Aber genau dafür sind Medien ja nicht da. Wenn ich als Spieler, und noch viel mehr als Spielejournalist, etwas himmelschreiend scheiße finde, dann muss ich das artikulieren. Auch wenns dann evtl eine Moralkeule ist, auch wenn es kontrovers ist.


----------



## Wamboland (1. Juni 2015)

Ich muss sagen - ich finde das Spiel nicht brutal oder Menschen verachtend. Dazu ist der ganze Aufbau zu unmenschlich. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zu einem Plants vs Zombies. Klar der Stil ist niedlicher, aber im Prinzip werden auch nur Wellen hirnloser Pixel getötet.  

Das Spiel baut doch keinerlei Emotionen auf, ich weiß nicht wie man da auch nur den Ansatz einer Regung haben kann. 

Daher kann ich die Meinung akzeptieren, aber ich finde TotalBuiscuit trifft meine Ansicht besser:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXsE-Zwb_j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## richteryo (1. Juni 2015)

Bei Moorhuhn erschießt man auch gnadenlos aus Spaß an der Freude  Haufenweise Hühner ohne sie einzusammeln und zu verwerten um zu  überleben. Aber das kam irgendwie besser an, mysteriös. 

Momentan  sehe ich dieses Spiel einfach nur als Spiel an, dass dem Zeitvertreib  und der Unterhaltung dient und keinen Sinn haben muss. Damit habe ich  kein Problem und ich spiele es definitiv mal an.

Erinnert mich irgendwie alles an das Theater wegen des Flughafen Levels von Modern Warfare 2.

Dadurch das es keine Story hat, kann jeder hineininterpretieren was er  möchte, was auch nicht verkehrt ist. Die Menschen gucken sich dauernd  verstörende Filme an, aber wehe es ist ein Spiel. Was ist so verkehrt  daran solch drastische Themen auch in Spielen aufzugreifen und die Sicht  des Bösewichts zu zeigen?


----------



## nibi030 (1. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das tun alle hier, glaube ich.
> 
> Mich persönlich stört eher die Art und Weise.
> Einerseits zum Boykott des Spiels aufrufen, es aber andererseits mit einem kontroversen Artikel bewerben...



ich sehe hier weder Werbung noch einen Aufruf zum Boykott , der Titel heißt: 
Array Array
Es handelt sich hier einfach um eine Kolumne... und mal ganz ehrlich, dass das Spiel dämlich ist weiß nun der letzte Gamer.


Aber hey, why not? Es gibt saudämliche Filme, Literatur, Musik, etc... warum dann nicht so ein Spiel?!

Es wird diesen Planeten weder besser noch schlechter machen und schon in 1-2 Wochen komplett vergessen sein. Es wird
auch keinen einsamen Teeni dazu bringen in seiner Schule Amok zu laufen.... Manche wollen seichte Unterhaltung, also be-
kommen diese auch seichte Unterhaltung. 

Die Aufregung rund um das Spiel das die Welt nicht braucht, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen. Diskussionen über
Moral finde ich völlig daneben und eher scheinheilig.


----------



## Terchill (1. Juni 2015)

Naja, zumindest bezeichnet die PC-Games ihre (am Spiel interessierten) Leser schon mal nicht als "verwirrte Loser". Derart im Ton vergriffen hat sich die Gamestar. Im Kontext von "Hatred" ist wohl Magazin-übergreifend alles erlaubt um die mündigen Spieler - hier muss ich mir die Apostrophe STARK verkneifen - vor sich selbst zu retten.

Den so ganz traut man den mündigen Spielern hier bei der PC-Games halt dann doch wieder nicht. Wer dieses Spiel spielt, so das Ergebnis dieses Artikels, der muss ein problematischer Mensch sein, um den muss man sich vielleicht Sorgen machen. ist er gewalttätig? Mit einer infantilen Begeisterung für stumpfe Gewalt? Ist der Spieler vielleicht mit dem Alltag überfordert und möchte seine Mitmenschen leiden sehen? Am liebsten Hunderte von ihnen? Etwas in der Richtung muss es wohl sein, denn wer würde sich schon für so ein Spiel hergeben? Einen "bösartigen Amoklaufsimulator, der das Abschlachten Unschuldiger glorifiziert?" Schlechte Menschen! Zu dieser Schlußfolgerung muss man hier kommen. Die Schreibart des Artikels lässt gar keinen anderen Schluss zu. Man wird mit farbigen Adjektiven in diese Richtung gesteuert.

Ein "verblödeter Typ". "Grausame, entsättigte" Bilder. "Primitive Allmachtsfantasien". Auch der Hass ist nicht einfach Hass. Es ist roher Hass! "Voyeuristische Gier". Ganz klar: Sowas spielt der Rechtschaffene, Aufgeklärte nicht. Da lässt der Redakteur keinen Zweifel. Seinem Leser damit aber auch keine Wahl.

Immerhin gesteht der Redakteur ein: Auch andere  Spiele haben Grenzen überschritten, teilweise auf Kosten des positiven Rufs, den sich Computerspiele über all die Jahre mühsam erarbeitet haben. Trotz der albtraumhaften Gewalt im berüchtigten Modern Warfare 2. Auch trotz Spec Ops! Auch trotz der Selbstmordanimationen in DayZ.

Und hier verrät sich der Redakteur ein bisschen selbst. Das Gerede vom mündigen Spieler, so ganz ernst nimmt er es selber nicht. So ganz zu vertrauen, ist dem Spieler, der eigenen Zielgruppe, dann doch nicht. Wir nehmen doch heute an, dass Computerspiele aus den gröbsten Sturm-und-Drang-Jahren raus sind? Das die Branche und das Hobby erwachsen geworden sind. Dass es keinen "Ruf" gibt, der zu runieren ist. Trotzdem wird wohl Hatred das Potential beigemessen, im Alleingang das ganze Hobby zu Fall zu bringen. Große Verkaufszahlen wären ein Schock. Selbst wenn das Spiel gut wäre, geht das nicht. Aber wie könnte es gut sein?

 Ist ein Film - möge er noch so furchtbar sein - in der Lage, die Medien Film und Fernsehen so in Verruf zu bringen, dass man diese Medien an sich in Frage stellen müsste. Wäre EIN Buch in der Lage, das Buchlesen unmöglich zu machen? Weil DAS Buch wäre wahrscheinlich schon geschrieben worden.

Trotzdem gibt es noch Literatur, gibe es noch Filme, gibe es noch Serien. Und es wird auch weiter Spiele geben. Trotz Hatred. WEGEN Hatred!

Oha! Zeit für eine Selbstdiagnose: Komm ich im Leben nicht klar? Hm... naja, ich bein kein Gehirnchirurg, auch kein Pilot. Scheitere ich an den Problemen des Alltags? Steuererklärung war lästig neulich. Und die haben was falsch übertragen. DAS war wieder 'ne Lauferei. Brauch ich ein Ventil um mich abzureagieren? Naja, ich schreib ja hier... also "check"?  Bin ich wütend? Hm.. Mein Kater hat neulich in den Wäschekorb gemacht, da war ich sauer! Aber später hab ich wieder mit ihm geschmust.

Gretchenfrage: Würde ich Hatred Spielen?
Antwort: Ja. Definitv ja! Vielleicht nicht gut schlafen danach, aber dennoch.

Hm... Tja. Und jetzt fühl ich mich schlecht. Weil die PC-Games mir suggeriert, ich müsse wohl ein bisschen daneben sein. Ein bisschen sehr. Vielleicht ein potentieller Amokläufer? Ein Schläfer? Dazu noch putzmunter? Das sind die Gefährlichsten!

Und das ist hier nicht der Spiegel. Das ist PCgames.de Das ist ein Portal, wo die Mehrzahl der Leser aus Jugendlichen und Kindern besteht. Da ist die PC-Games auch Leit- und Orientierungspukt, die Redakteure sind ein bisschen wie "Kumpels" und Beziehungspersonen. Jetzt plötzlich von einem Redakteur, den man vielleicht mag, quasi als Amokläufer bezeichnet zu werden, das ist eine schallende Ohrfeige und ein Liebesentzug, der nicht leicht zu verdauen ist. Verbale Gewalt.

Der Redakteur wütet hier durch seinen Artikel, ein bisschen wie der Antagonist des Spiels durch seine schwarz-weiße Welt. Und ebenso wie der langhaarige Amokläufer sieht auch er nur schwarz und weiß.

Will man hier vielleicht verhindern, dass die Medien wieder in ihr "Videospiele sind gewalttätig und MACHEN gewalttätig"-Lied einstimmen? Dann wird hier ein kolossaler Bock geschossen. Die Medien brauchen das hier nur noch zu zitieren. Es steht hier ja alles: Das Spiel ist ein Machwerk und seine Spieler hochverdächtig. Die Spieler sind Menschenhasser und Loser, eben jene, von denen man so einen Amoklauf am ehesten erwartet.

Und da haben wir das Problem mit der Korrektheit. Man glaubt, für das Gute zu kämpfen, aber in Wirklichkeit läuft doch wieder mit der Masse.
Persönlich hat er sehr viele Sympathien für all jene Spiele, die Themen abseits der Norm erforschen wollen - auch im Extremen, sagt Peschke. Hat er nicht. Den "extrem" wird es erst, wenn man gegen Wildmühlen rennt. Das macht Peschke aber gerade nicht. Er macht es sich gemütlich in der absolut sicheren Position: "Gewalt verteufel, Gewalt pfui." Dagegen wird keiner was sagen.
Was im Fall von Hatred aber mutig gewesen wäre, wäre zu fragen: Was empfindet man, wenn man wild mordend durch die Nachbarschaft zieht? Wenn niemand da ist, der einem einen moralischen Kompass bietet. Wenn es zum Ende des Spiels keine Botschaft gibt, sondern das ganze sinnlose Töten einfach zu Ende geht, als ob nichts gewesen wäre. Es wird kein angenehmes Gefühl sein. Es wird ein abstoßendes Gefühl sein. Und gerade weil niemand da ist, der einem sagt DASS es böse ist oder WARUM es böse ist, wird man sich selber Gedankenmachen, was da eigentlich geschieht.

Vor dieser Aufgabe, Hatred nicht von vorneherein abzulehnen, weil es anders ist, ist Andreas Peschke eingeknickt wie ein zarter Ast im Herbstwind. Und was Hatred gerade zeigen könnte, sieht Peschke nicht: Dass es ihn eben nicht gibt, diesen goldenen Weg, dem man sicher folgen kann, den definitiven moralischen Kompass, der immer in die richtige Richtung zeigt. Man muss SELBST sein eigener moralische Kompass sein.

Er hat einfach das "Richtige" gemacht, und dieses Schundwerk verteufelt - Unter dem Applaus der Community. Und alle haben sich sehr gut gefühlt, weil sie das "Richtige" tun und gemeinsam für das Richtige marschieren. Dem gemeinsamen Kompass nach.

 Was der anzeigt, wird schon das Richtige sein.


Anmerkung: Ich hab was ähnliches im Gamestar-Forum geschrieben und hier einen Teil übernommen. Und jetzt muss ich zum Zug und kann's nicht vollständig überarbeiten. War mir aber wichtig, hier Stellung zu beziehen. Hoffe, das geht in Orndung.


----------



## Kerusame (1. Juni 2015)

jeder der das spiel moralisch verwerflich findet sollte sofort all seine kleidung verbrennen die östlicher als in deutschland produziert wurde, denn die wurden wirklich unter menschenverachtenden bedingungen produziert und haben wirklich jemandem leid zugefügt. wenn ihr schon dabei seid, entsorgt auch gleich alles elektronische, denn das meiste davon bezieht rohstoffe aus china und dass es dort "arbeitsrechte" für minenarbeiter gibt glaubt doch keiner wirklich, oder?
jedes mal wieder der scheinheilige mist, sry aber anders kann ich das nicht ausdrücken.
hardware aus china für die echte menschen sterben ist völlig ok und in ordnung aber software bei der pixel sich anders färben (pixeltod gibts nur am monitor), da muss man sich brüskieren. erscheint mir logisch...


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. Juni 2015)

Kerusame schrieb:


> jeder der das spiel moralisch verwerflich findet sollte sofort all seine kleidung verbrennen die östlicher als in deutschland produziert wurde, denn die wurden wirklich unter menschenverachtenden bedingungen produziert und haben wirklich jemandem leid zugefügt. wenn ihr schon dabei seid, entsorgt auch gleich alles elektronische, denn das meiste davon bezieht rohstoffe aus china und dass es dort "arbeitsrechte" für minenarbeiter gibt glaubt doch keiner wirklich, oder?
> jedes mal wieder der scheinheilige mist, sry aber anders kann ich das nicht ausdrücken.
> hardware aus china für die echte menschen sterben ist völlig ok und in ordnung aber software bei der pixel sich anders färben (pixeltod gibts nur am monitor), da muss man sich brüskieren. erscheint mir logisch...


schwachsinn!


----------



## leckmuschel (1. Juni 2015)

auch hier gilt das argument, wie bei jeder amoklaufdebatte... es sind pixel !
ersetzt man diese pixelmenschen^^ durch zombies, gäbe es keine debatten. da würde man sich noch an der zensur gestört fühlen (und diese top-down zombieshooter gibt es bereits).


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab damit kein Problem, ich spiele auch sowas wie Postal. Allerdings scheint das Spiel wirklich einfach nur langweilig zu sein. Bei Postal hat man wenigstens noch derben, schwarzen Humor, hier ist aber gar nichts da.
Ohne den Wirbel der Presse hätte sich wohl kaum jemand für das Spiel interessiert


----------



## MisterBlonde (1. Juni 2015)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Felix hat das Spiel ja offensichtlich gespielt und kommentiert damit ja eben nicht oberflächlich etwas, von dem er mal gesehen und gehört hat.



Das habe ich auch nicht angezeiwefelt. Nur hast Du gemeint, der Kommentar würde zur Diskussion einladen und genau die verhindert der Aufruf, doch bitte das Spiel nicht zu unterstützen, indem man es spielt eigentlich, jedenfalls eine fundierte Unterhaltung. Auf Hörensagen gebe ich nicht viel, Du sicher auch nicht. Natürlich muss man nicht alles mitmachen und da sind wir bei dem Punkt, den Du angesprochen hast: am Ende entscheidet man selbst, ob man sich damit mehr auseinandersetzen will, oder nicht.

Den Titel finde ich deswegen interessant, weil er all die Klischees, die sich die Spieler über die Jahre hinweg durch einseitige Berichterstattung gefallen lassen mussten, aufgreift, und das ganze damit zum ultimativen Kommentar machen kann. Unsere Hauptfigur ist ein langhaariger, depressiver, sozial abgekapselter Versager, der allen anderen die Schuld für seine Unzulänglichkeiten gibt und seine Gewaltfantasien in einem letzten Racheakt auslebt. Genau diese Klischees sind es, auf die sich die Springerpresse nach jedem Amoklauf gestürzt hat. Der lange Mantel, der uns an die Littleton-Amokläufe erinnert, genau die beiden Jungen, die dachten, es seie cool, so bekleidet auf Menschenjagd zu gehen. Die Suche nach Schuldigen und Erklärungen, nach Videospielen, nach Metalmusik, Depressionen, Misanthropie usw. Das sind alles Motive, die das Spiel nun verwurstet und damit wird es entweder bewusst oder unbewusst zum Kommentar über die Amokläufe der Vergangenheit. Genau darum lohnt es sich, das Spiel doch noch genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Wenn ein Kunstprodukt schon sonst nichts bietet, kann es durch die Rezipienten immer noch zu einem Nutzen gebracht werden. Ablehnung hilft da wenig. Das Spiel ist da und verschwindet nicht mehr. Machen wir das Beste draus.


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2015)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Was ist die Alternative? Schweigen. Und schweigen ist eben eine große Masse die nichts wert ist. Das ist stille Ablehnung bis stille wohlmeinende Zustimmung. Aber genau dafür sind Medien ja nicht da. Wenn ich als Spieler, und noch viel mehr als Spielejournalist, etwas himmelschreiend scheiße finde, dann muss ich das artikulieren. Auch wenns dann evtl eine Moralkeule ist, auch wenn es kontrovers ist.


Jede Presse ist gute Presse.
Gerade in so einem Fall.




nibi030 schrieb:


> ich sehe hier weder Werbung noch einen Aufruf zum Boykott


Stimmt, zum Boykott wird gar nicht aufgerufen. Sorry, Felix!
Mit Werbung beziehe ich mich darauf, dass doch nur die kontroverse Presse das Spiel überhaupt so in den Fokus gerückt hat.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ohne den Wirbel der Presse hätte sich wohl kaum jemand für das Spiel interessiert


Jap, denke ich auch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2015)

Mich wundert gerade, dass Hatred aus dem Steamshop verschwunden ist. Heute morgen war es noch drin, vor der Freischaltung. Dabei kann es ja noch nicht indiziert sein. Hat das was mit dem amerikanischen AU-Rating zu tun, oder ist das wieder mal simple Bevormundung seitens steam?


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juni 2015)

Kerusame schrieb:


> jeder der das spiel moralisch verwerflich findet sollte sofort all seine kleidung verbrennen die östlicher als in deutschland produziert wurde, denn die wurden wirklich unter menschenverachtenden bedingungen produziert und haben wirklich jemandem leid zugefügt. wenn ihr schon dabei seid, entsorgt auch gleich alles elektronische, denn das meiste davon bezieht rohstoffe aus china und dass es dort "arbeitsrechte" für minenarbeiter gibt glaubt doch keiner wirklich, oder?
> jedes mal wieder der scheinheilige mist, sry aber anders kann ich das nicht ausdrücken.
> hardware aus china für die echte menschen sterben ist völlig ok und in ordnung aber software bei der pixel sich anders färben (pixeltod gibts nur am monitor), da muss man sich brüskieren. erscheint mir logisch...


Wer sagt denn bitte, dass das völlig okay ist? Mal abgesehen davon, dass das ein Apfel/Birnen-Vergleich ist. 

Hatred ist einfach ein (meiner Meinung nach) durchweg geschmackloses Spiel, das es nicht wert ist, gespielt zu werden. Ganz einfach. 
Und die miesen Arbeitsbedingungen in China? Geht mir nicht am Arsch vorbei, aber als Einzelperson kann ich da wohl schlecht was gegen machen. Und nackt rum laufen geht schon aufgrund des Anstands nicht.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mich wundert gerade, dass Hatred aus dem Steamshop verschwunden ist. Heute morgen war es noch drin, vor der Freischaltung. Dabei kann es ja noch nicht indiziert sein. Hat das was mit dem amerikanischen AU-Rating zu tun, oder ist das wieder mal simple Bevormundung seitens steam?



Ich (Schweiz) sehs noch im Shop


----------



## ms-heimnetz (1. Juni 2015)

Das sagen auch mehrere You Tuber. Das Spiel wird als ein "20$ Game" bezeichnet und als nicht wirklich berauschend abgestempelt. Für mich ist es eindeutig nichts, denn entweder ich messe mich im MP mit anderen oder ich brauche eine gute Story, aber sinnlos rumrennen und auf Pixel schießen ist nicht mein Fall. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu blöd.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn bitte, dass das völlig okay ist? Mal abgesehen davon, dass das ein Apfel/Birnen-Vergleich ist.
> 
> Hatred ist einfach ein (meiner Meinung nach) durchweg geschmackloses Spiel, das es nicht wert ist, gespielt zu werden. Ganz einfach.


Davon gibts duzende (hunderte.. millionen?)
So what?



> Und die miesen Arbeitsbedingungen in China? Geht mir nicht am Arsch vorbei, aber als Einzelperson kann ich da wohl schlecht was gegen machen. Und nackt rum laufen geht schon aufgrund des Anstands nicht.



Stimmt. Das geht jetzt aber auf eine andere moralische Ebene.
Wobei ich jene, mit den Menschen gerechten Produkten, eher höher stellen würde, als ein simples Ballergame.

Und die Ausrede, dass ein einzelner nix machen kann:
Dann aber bei den nächsten Wahlen nicht böse sein, wenn Deine Partei oder Deine Meinung nicht gefragt ist.
Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man sich informieren kann, WENN man will.


----------



## fsm (1. Juni 2015)

"Gescheitert: Der kalkulierte Tabubruch"

Gescheitert? Widerspricht sich der Artikel damit nicht selbst? Er behauptet, das Spiel habe nur durch den Tabubruch nach Aufmerksamkeit gerungen. Dann aber nennt er dieses Vorhaben gescheitert, widmet dem Spiel aber gleichzeitig genau deswegen eine ganze Kolumne. Also, ich meine ja nur.... bisschen nach hinten geschossen.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Das sagen auch mehrere You Tuber. Das Spiel wird als ein "20$ Game" bezeichnet und als nicht wirklich berauschend abgestempelt. Für mich ist es eindeutig nichts, denn entweder ich messe mich im MP mit anderen oder ich brauche eine gute Story, aber sinnlos rumrennen und auf Pixel schießen ist nicht mein Fall. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu blöd.



Dagegen sagt auch keiner was.
(also nicht, dass Gegner, hinter welchen reale Mensch stehen, umbringen weniger brutal ist.... wenn man sichs mal so überlegt)
Wenn einem ein Spiel, Genre, Steuerung, etc nicht zusagt, dann kann man da schon sagen:"Nein, das ist nix für mich".


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2015)

irgendwie kommt es einem vor, das eine Menge Leute nicht wirklich wissen was eigentlich ein Kommentar ist


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juni 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Davon gibts duzende (hunderte.. millionen?)
> So what?


Was anderes hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet.  





McDrake schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das geht jetzt aber auf eine andere moralische Ebene.
> Wobei ich jene, mit den Menschen gerechten Produkten, eher höher stellen würde, als ein simples Ballergame.
> 
> Und die Ausrede, dass ein einzelner nix machen kann:
> ...


Jetzt gehts auch noch in Richtung Wahl.  Ohje... 
Ich wähle durchaus. Und sei es nur, damit nicht irgendeine rechte Partei an die Macht kommt.  

Informieren tu ich mich durchaus.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (1. Juni 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dagegen sagt auch keiner was.
> (also nicht, dass Gegner, hinter welchen reale Mensch stehen, umbringen weniger brutal ist.... wenn man sichs mal so überlegt)
> Wenn einem ein Spiel, Genre, Steuerung, etc nicht zusagt, dann kann man da schon sagen:"Nein, das ist nix für mich".



Aber bei den "normalen" (ich weiß, normal ist relativ) MP- Shootern geht es nicht um das möglichst brutale abschlachten der Gegner. Da geht es darum dass man den Feind durchschaut und seine Taktik erkennt. Es geht darum besser als der Gegenspieler zu sein.
Bei SP-Games geht es mir um die Story, nicht um die Gewalt. Da kann man GTA, Splinter Cell, Ryse Son of Rome, Batman oder was weiß ich nehmen, da geht es mMn um die Story, nicht um die Gewalt.
In diesem Spiel ist keine Story vorhanden, ein MP gibt es glaub ich auch nicht. Man kann sich nur heilen wenn man Verletzte hinrichtet. So etwas zum heilen einzubauen und dadurch den Spieler dazu zu zwingen ist mMn der (sorry dafür) abgefu... was man sich einfallen lassen kann. Da wird der Spieler zur Brutalität gezwungen.
Nein, ich will nicht den Moralapostel geben und ich weiß dass man nur auf Pixel schießt, aber warum muss man denn den Spieler dazu zwingen dass er sowas macht? 
Und mir muss keiner damit kommen dass man es in anderen Spielen auch kann, denn man KANN, aber es ist nie notwendig um zum Ziel zu kommen. Das ist mehr als geschmacklos. Dieses Spiel wird (sollte es sich gut verkaufen) uns Gamer wieder als einen Haufen brutaler Gewaltfanatiker dastehen lassen. Haben wir es nicht inzwischen aus dieser Ecke geschafft? Müssen wir das nochmal machen? Wie oft wollt ihr das wiederholen?
Die meisten hier wollen doch das Games anerkannt werden und nicht geächtet, oder? Und diese Titel schaffen das genaue Gegenteil. Sollte der nächste Amokläufer dieses Spiel besitzen, dann gute Nacht. Selbst wenn es noch Orginalverpackt ist wird die Presse uns in der Luft zerreisen. Und dann können die Politiker schön von ihren Skandalen ablenken und als Argument für die Vorratsdatenspeicherung bringen dass man sowas verhindern kann wenn man die Gamer überwacht.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt es einem vor, das eine Menge Leute nicht wirklich wissen was eigentlich ein Kommentar ist



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ein Kommentar in Zeitschriften hauptsächlich dazu da ist, um eine Diskussion zu starten.
Eigentlich das Selbe, wie wenn wir hier einen Thread eröffnen 

Nur hat ein Kommentar eines Redis natürlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit, als ein kleiner Hinweis oder Beitrag unsererseits.



Und nachmals:
Ich selber war zuerst total perplex ab so einem Spiel und wollte schon lauthals schreien: SO NICHT... VERBOT... ALLES WEG!
Aber wenn man sich selber ein wenig hinterfragt und sich in Erinnerung ruft, was für Spiele man schon gespielt hat und, HUCH, sogar Spass und absolut kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei hatte..

Man kann sagen, dass das Spiel nicht ausgereift ist, Abwechslung fehlt, der Grafikstil nicht jedem zusagt (ich finde ihn recht cool empfinde).
Den Rest soll der User entscheiden. 
Das Medium Games ist relativ jung und es werden Grenzen getestet, wobei ich sicherlich schon schrägeres gesehen habe.
Aber im Bereich Filme, Bilder oder Bücher gibts nach einigen Jahrhunderten noch immer "schlimme" Sachen.
Tja.... was solls. Das ist mit jeder Kunstrichtung so.
Und genau das wollen wir doch, oder nicht?
Spiele sollen als Kunst anerkannt werden.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (1. Juni 2015)

Mittlerweile auf Platz 1. der Steam Charts und das noch vor GTA V - mit sehr vielen positiven Bewertungen. Vieleicht ist das Game doch nicht so schlecht wie hier beschrieben. Macht doch mal ein Video dazu!?


----------



## MisterBlonde (1. Juni 2015)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Mittlerweile auf Platz 1. der Steam Charts und das noch vor GTA V - mit sehr vielen positiven Bewertungen. Vieleicht ist das Game doch nicht so schlecht wie hier beschrieben. Macht doch mal ein Video dazu!?



Dann ist der kalkulierte Tabubruch wohl alles andere als gescheitert, sondern hat genau das erreicht, was beabsichtigt war. Und wer hat geholfen? Genau, die Gamingpresse, ohne die kein Schwein davon gehört hatte, wären nicht Worte wie "Amoklaufsimulator", "Skandalgame" oder "Tabubruch" gefallen.

Es wird diskutiert, das Game verkauft sich anscheinend blendend und berichtet wird auch. Mission accomplished.


----------



## aliman91 (1. Juni 2015)

Finde ich gut das PCGames hier Farbe bekennt! Kaum meint ein Redakteur das Gewalt, in dieser Form, moralisch fragwürdig ist, wir ihm die Moralkeule vorgeworfen! 
Wie schon ein Vorposter gesagt hat: wenn der nächste Amokläufer das Spiel in seinem Besitz hat, wirft uns Gamer das sicher mal um ne Dekade zurück. Es gibt da draußen genug Leute die sich gar nicht erst wirklich mit dem Thema befassen und gleich gegen "uns" hetzen und den Politikern aus der Hand fressen. 
Genau in solchen Situationen sind es dann Kolumnen wie diese hier die für uns Gamer steht und sagt "Wir sind nicht alle so!". 

Als Spielemagazin sollte man ab und zu eine Linie ziehen und Grenzen aufzeigen. Vieles ist erlaubt, aber nicht alles!


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2015)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Mittlerweile auf Platz 1. der Steam Charts und das noch vor GTA V - mit sehr vielen positiven Bewertungen. Vieleicht ist das Game doch nicht so schlecht wie hier beschrieben. Macht doch mal ein Video dazu!?



Steam hat keine echte Altersabfrage und schon als Kind war es das tollste Verbotenes zu tuen ^^


----------



## MisterBlonde (1. Juni 2015)

Perfekt zusammengefasst, warum die Taten, die ein Spieler in einem Spiel wie "Hatred" begehen muss, einen weniger beeinflussen (sollten), als in Spielen, wo man die Wahl dazu hat:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXsE-Zwb_j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Panth (1. Juni 2015)

Ja, es hält uns einen Spiegel vor und scheitert daran auch nicht, aus einem einfachen Grund. Spec Ops ist finanziell gescheitert, weil es den Spieler kritisiert hat. Es hat dir gesagt: Sieht du, du tötest weil man es dir sagt, einfach so. Hauptsache du hast ein Ziel und es ist gerechtfertigt. Jedoch mögen es Menschen nicht kritisiert zu werden. Für mich war es damals, einer der besten Spiele, wie ein Kunstwerk. Die Masse fühlte sich einfach nur wie von einem psychologischen Experiment veräppelt. Hatred ist wie Pornographie, jeder wird sich davon öffentlich distanzieren und umso mehr werden es kaufen. Es hält uns den Spiegel vor und zeigt warum die Römer damals Menschen in der Arena von Löwen fressen ließen. Die Masse der Menschen wollen die Erfahrung, die Aufregung, das Verbotene. Wenige sind so reif zu sagen: Es ist einfach inhaltslos, was soll ich damit? Als ich das erste mal SAW gesehen habe, sah ich mich verwundert um und sagte laut: Seit ihr bescheuert? Gucken wir uns jetzt wirklich an, wie Menschen sich elendig zerstückeln und psychologisch bis ins letzte maltretiert werden? Und was ist passiert, SAW wurde gefeiert, die Leute fanden es super, ich war der Langweiler. Man darf es nicht verbieten, den Freiheit ist das wichtigste das wir Menschen haben. Sollen jene es konsumieren, die es wollen und die anderen überzeuge Langweiler sein, denn als Langweiler lebt man ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (1. Juni 2015)

Auch schlechte Werbung ist Werbung! Wenn PC Games wirklich was daran liegt das dieses Spiel nicht Public gemacht wird, was sollen dann die andauernden Kolumnen darüber? Das macht das ganze umso Interessanter...


----------



## cryer (1. Juni 2015)

Und zum angeblichen Erfolg des Machwerks kann man nur festhalten: um einen Sch***haufen fliegen auch viele Fliegen. Er bleibt aber trotzdem ein Sch***haufen.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (1. Juni 2015)

Ich bin dann auch ein Langweiler. Ich habe noch keinen einzigen SAW gesehen. Filme wie Black Hawk Down, Band of Brothers oder der Soldat James Ryan sind da viel besser, denn da wird die Gewalt nicht als Unterhaltung genutzt, sondern es soll gezeigt werden wie grausam Krieg ist und was wir Menschen einander antun.
Da ist es der Spiegel der uns zeigt was passiert ist und und uns auffordert so etwas zu verhindern.
Spec Ops The Line ist wirklich ein Kunstwerk und das auchnoch aus Deutschland. Es wurde auch aus dem Grund nicht geschnitten, da es deb Krieg hinterfragt und als das darstellt was er wirklich ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Juni 2015)

Wobei man bezüglich SAW sagen muss: der erste Teil bot immerhin noch eine Geschichte und einen interessanten Twist. Das ging den anderen Teilen vermehrt verloren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mich wundert gerade, dass Hatred aus dem Steamshop verschwunden ist. Heute morgen war es noch drin, vor der Freischaltung. Dabei kann es ja noch nicht indiziert sein. Hat das was mit dem amerikanischen AU-Rating zu tun, oder ist das wieder mal simple Bevormundung seitens steam?



Gestern - oder wann das war - da hatte jemand hier im PCG Forum so einen Link gepostet, darin stand irgendwas, dass sie wohl einen Regionslock reinmachen. Da haben sie das wohl jetzt gemacht.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch ein Langweiler. Ich habe noch keinen einzigen SAW gesehen. Filme wie Black Hawk Down, Band of Brothers oder der Soldat James Ryan sind da viel besser, denn da wird die Gewalt nicht als Unterhaltung genutzt, sondern es soll gezeigt werden wie grausam Krieg ist und was wir Menschen einander antun.
> ...



SAW hab ich Teil 1  und 3(?) gesehen.
Den ersten Teil, weil mich eben die Story interessierte, Teil 3, weil ich reinzappte 

Aber Du sagts ja selber:
Auch hier gibts verschiedene Geschmäcker.
Ich mag mal nen Shooter (hirnlos, bitte) und dann wieder eine RPG.
Wem willst Du was verbieten?
Das Teil MUSS sich ja niemand kaufen.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (1. Juni 2015)

Wo schreibe ich was von verbieten?
Ich sage nur dass sich alle klar sein müssen dass dieses Spiel dem Ruf aller Gamer schaden wird.
Warte ab bis ein Amokläufer das bessessen hat, dann wirds lustig. Die Presse wird uns in der Luft zerreisen, die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wird begründet mit der überwachung der "Amokgamer" und die Politiker reiten ewig darauf rum, da sie von anderen Skandalen ablenken müssen.


----------



## Orzhov (2. Juni 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Ich sage nur dass sich alle klar sein müssen dass dieses Spiel dem Ruf aller Gamer schaden wird.



Das ist ein wenig so als ob man sagen würde das die Sportler die dopen dem Ruf sämtlicher Sportler schaden würden.

Ich bin inzwischen der Meinung das Viele, wenn auch nicht alle, wegen dem Spiel einfach überdramatisieren.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2015)

BitByter schrieb:


> zum spiel kann ich so viel gar nicht sagen. ich wills auch nicht bewerten. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie mich dieses spiel als spieler ansprechen soll, wenn ich ohne (für mich) erkennbaren sinn pixel "töte"?!?


Was ist der Unterschied zu sämtlichen anderen Spielen, in denen du "Pixel tötest"? 



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> die frage ist einfach, braucht unsere gesellschaft ein spiel, in dem es das ziel ist, unschuldige auf möglichst brutale weise zu killen? was bewirkt so ein spiel den?


Keine Ahnung. Was bewirken denn andere Spiele so? Selbst bei Pacman konnte man das Spielgeschehen auf das klassische Prinzip "Fressen und gefressen werden" reduzieren...



> vielleicht kommt als nächstes eine massenvernichtugnssimulation. ein kz manager vielleicht?


Da kommst du um einiges zu spät, einen KZ Manager gab es schon 1990.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mich wundert gerade, dass Hatred aus dem Steamshop verschwunden ist. Heute morgen war es noch drin, vor der Freischaltung.


_Hatred _ist in letzter Minute in DE und Australien mit einen Regionlock versehen worden - lediglich bereits vorbestellte und aktivierte Keys sind hierzulande offiziell möglich.



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Sollte der nächste Amokläufer dieses Spiel besitzen, dann gute Nacht. Selbst wenn es noch Orginalverpackt ist wird die Presse uns in der Luft zerreisen.


Das ist doch alles völlig egal. Ich erinnere nur an den eine Talkrunde bei Hart aber fair, wo ein Politiker von einem Spiel berichtete, in dem es Ziel sein solle, halbnackte Opfer zu jagen, die von einem Bagger verfolgt werden und um Hilfe schreien. Das war 2009, wo kein einziges Spiel derartige Szenen bot. Jetzt, 6 Jahre später, gibt es mit _Hatred _erstmals ein Spiel, in dem solche Szenen auftauchen könnten. Damals hingegen war das völlig lachhaft und realtiätsfern. Sprich: Die Presse berichtet sowieso, was sie will.


----------



## belakor602 (2. Juni 2015)

Man wie hier wieder übertrieben wird. Ich finde Hatred extrem zahm, habe mir mehr erwartet was die Gewalt betrifft. Ist ja fast langweilig, worum ist der ganze Aufschrei denn überhaupt? An dem Spiel ist nichts auch nur ansatzweise schreckliches dran. Man metzelt Kontext-los einfach Pixelhaufen ab mit einem Protagonist dessen Aussagen zum Schreien komisch sind. Ich meine hört euch den mal an .

Aber ja Spiel sieht einfach nur langweilig aus. Eins muss man denen aber lassen, erstklassiges Art-Design! Der Stil ist einfach spitze! Auch gehört Lob an die Zerstörungsengine, die ist auch ziemlich geil inszeniert und so ziemlich alles ist zerstörbar, top! Freu mich auf mehr von den Jungs, hoffentlich ein gutes Spiel jetzt. Mit der Zerstörungsengine könnte man was machen!



aliman91 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut das PCGames hier Farbe bekennt!  Kaum meint ein Redakteur das Gewalt, in dieser Form, moralisch  fragwürdig ist, wir ihm die Moralkeule vorgeworfen!
> Wie schon ein Vorposter gesagt hat: wenn der nächste Amokläufer das  Spiel in seinem Besitz hat, wirft uns Gamer das sicher mal um ne Dekade  zurück. Es gibt da draußen genug Leute die sich gar nicht erst wirklich  mit dem Thema befassen und gleich gegen "uns" hetzen und den Politikern  aus der Hand fressen.
> Genau in solchen Situationen sind es dann Kolumnen wie diese hier die für uns Gamer steht und sagt "Wir sind nicht alle so!".
> 
> Als Spielemagazin sollte man ab und zu eine Linie ziehen und Grenzen aufzeigen. Vieles ist erlaubt, aber nicht alles!



Pah, na und? Was interessieren mich schon was die alten Knacker da  draussen über mich und mein Hobby denken? Kratzen ja eh alle ab in eine  paar Jahren. Und normale Menschen bringen sowieso nicht Amoklauf mit  Spiel/Film/Buch etc.. in Verbindung. Das tun nur die kulturell und  geistig Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Pah, na und? Was interessieren mich schon was die alten Knacker da  draussen über mich und mein Hobby denken? Kratzen ja eh alle ab in eine  paar Jahren. Und normale Menschen bringen sowieso nicht Amoklauf mit  Spiel/Film/Buch etc.. in Verbindung. Das tun nur die kulturell und  geistig Hinterbliebenen.



Mit dem Satz machst dir aber sicher keine Freunde 

Ich hab andernorts meine Meinung zu Hatred bereits kundgetan: Ich finde es geschmack- und pietätslos, auch aus persönlichen Erfahrungen (nicht mit dem Spiel, sondern in der Realität) heraus. Das ist meine Meinung und die bleibt stehen. 
Weiterhin halte ich es nicht für notwendig, das Spiel zu verbieten, denn ein derart lahmer Twinstick sollte eigentlich 2015 keine lange Halbwertszeit haben. Ist ähnlich mit dem auch hier wieder hervorgezerrten
Carmageddon.
Ich hab mich bei letztgenanntem im Kommentarbereich des Artikels über die Moralkeule beschwert. Da war es auch ein "Angespielt-Test" und für mich zunächst nicht als klar definierte eigene Meinung zu erkennen.
Hier handelt es sich um einen "Kommentar" und hier darf Felix soviel Moralkeule schwingen, wie er möchte. DAS ist der Sinn eines Kommentars. Immer wieder verwunderlich, wie sich hier Leute über schlechten Journalismus echauffieren, aber wenn dann mal einer einfach das macht, was man als Journalist halt so macht, dann wird hier rumgezetert und "kill the social justice warriors" gerufen. 
Punkt ist: Spiel bleibt geschmacklos und das sage ich als jemand der Carmageddon früher geliebt hat, heute mit dem neuen eher enttäuscht und gelangweilt ist. Vielleicht kommt das einfach mit dem Alter.


----------



## aliman91 (2. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Man wie hier wieder übertrieben wird. Ich finde Hatred extrem zahm......




Meinst du das ernst, oder willst du nur provozieren? Welches Spiel ist dann nicht "zahm" für dich?


----------



## stawacz (2. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Pah, na und? Was interessieren mich schon was die alten Knacker da  draussen über mich und mein Hobby denken? Kratzen ja eh alle ab in eine  paar Jahren. Und normale Menschen bringen sowieso nicht Amoklauf mit  Spiel/Film/Buch etc.. in Verbindung. Das tun nur die kulturell und  geistig Hinterbliebenen.



darf ich vorstellen.die vielbesprochene zielgruppe für diesen schund -.-


----------



## Perpf (2. Juni 2015)

Etwas weniger Berichterstattung über dieses Scheißspiel... wäre angemessen, oder?



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich finde es geschmack- und pietätslos, auch aus persönlichen Erfahrungen (nicht mit dem Spiel, sondern in der Realität) heraus.



Na komm, erzähl es schon... was ist dir schlimmes (in der Realität) wiederfahren!  Oder warum musstest Du einfließen lassen, das du ja voll dolle eigene erfahrungen mit sowas hast?


----------



## Orzhov (2. Juni 2015)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst, oder willst du nur provozieren? Welches Spiel ist dann nicht "zahm" für dich?



Also in Spielen wie "rote Körperflüssigkeit" oder "Soldat vom Glück" ging es härter zur Sache.


----------



## Zybba (2. Juni 2015)

Panth schrieb:


> Spec Ops ist finanziell gescheitert, weil es den Spieler kritisiert hat..


Hast du dafür eine Quelle?



Panth schrieb:


> Sollen jene es konsumieren, die es  wollen und die anderen überzeuge Langweiler sein, denn als Langweiler  lebt man ausgesprochen gut.


Jap, sehe ich auch so.



cryer schrieb:


> Und zum angeblichen Erfolg des Machwerks kann man nur festhalten: um einen Sch***haufen fliegen auch viele Fliegen. Er bleibt aber trotzdem ein Sch***haufen.


So ein toller Vergleich! xD


----------



## alu355 (2. Juni 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Wo schreibe ich was von verbieten?
> Ich sage nur dass sich alle klar sein müssen dass dieses Spiel dem Ruf aller Gamer schaden wird.
> Warte ab bis ein Amokläufer das bessessen hat, dann wirds lustig. Die Presse wird uns in der Luft zerreisen, die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wird begründet mit der überwachung der "Amokgamer" und die Politiker reiten ewig darauf rum, da sie von anderen Skandalen ablenken müssen.



Also bei solchen Aussagen frage ich mich schon manchmal, ob die jeweiligen Personen gerade erst die 20 Lenze erreicht haben oder ob ich einfach nur gefühlt schon 60 bin.
Seit über 20 Jahren begleitet mich dieses Hobby durchs Leben und seit jeher haben Politik und Medien mit den hanebüchensten Behauptungen, Vorwürfen und gezielten Manipulationen/Erfindungen kräftigst auf die Spiele und seine Nutzer eingehauen. 
(Selbiges betrifft auch den Pen& Paper Rollenspielbereich, mit dem ich mich fast genausolang beschäftigt habe - nur in etwas abgeschwächterer Form und eher Vorwürfen wie "Satanismus" & Co.)
Zerrissen hat die Presse uns jedesmal, wenn ihnen ein Furz quer lag oder die bessere Hälfte zuhause sie mal wieder nicht rangelassen hat, mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß schon bei all den anderen Amokläufen wir Gamer eh an allem jedesmal schuld waren, selbst wenn nicht mal ein Spiel gefunden wurde, sondern überhaupt nur ein PC im Zimmer stand.
Unsere Bundestagslabertaschen brauchen keine "Begründung" für die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, machen tun sie es so oder so.
Meinst du da kratzt mich dann jetzt plötzlich die Meinung der Presse oder der Politiker nach all der Zeit am Sack?

Das Spiel ist langweilig und spricht mich überhaupt nicht an, aber nach diesem Blödsinn hätte ich gute Lust das Dreckspiel schon allein einfach nur aus Prinzip zu kaufen.
Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Panth (2. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
> 
> 
> Yager: Berliner Entwickler arbeiten an Next-Gen-Unreal-4-Spiel - Golem.de
> ...


----------



## Orzhov (2. Juni 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Also bei solchen Aussagen frage ich mich schon manchmal, ob die jeweiligen Personen gerade erst die 20 Lenze erreicht haben oder ob ich einfach nur gefühlt schon 60 bin.
> Seit über 20 Jahren begleitet mich dieses Hobby durchs Leben und seit jeher haben Politik und Medien mit den hanebüchensten Behauptungen, Vorwürfen und gezielten Manipulationen/Erfindungen kräftigst auf die Spiele und seine Nutzer eingehauen.
> (Selbiges betrifft auch den Pen& Paper Rollenspielbereich, mit dem ich mich fast genausolang beschäftigt habe - nur in etwas abgeschwächterer Form und eher Vorwürfen wie "Satanismus" & Co.)
> Zerrissen hat die Presse uns jedesmal, wenn ihnen ein Furz quer lag oder die bessere Hälfte zuhause sie mal wieder nicht rangelassen hat, mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß schon bei all den anderen Amokläufen wir Gamer eh an allem jedesmal schuld waren, selbst wenn nicht mal ein Spiel gefunden wurde, sondern überhaupt nur ein PC im Zimmer stand.
> ...



Du vergisst das wir an der globalen Erderwärmung und an allen Autounfällen seit 1978 schuld sind.


----------



## belakor602 (2. Juni 2015)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst, oder willst du nur provozieren? Welches Spiel ist dann nicht "zahm" für dich?



Keines. Ich habe keine unterschiedlichen Standards für Film oder Spiel was Gewalt angeht. Und wenn man mahl Game of Thrones gesehen hat, oder Saw oder ähnliches, dann ist Hatred nichts dagegen. Hatred ist mediumübergreifend warschienlich gerade mal leicht über den Durchschnitt was die Gewalt angeht.

Aber was für Spiele es schaffen eine emotionale Bindung herzustellen? Spiele die es schaffen die Charaktere erst mal zu vermenschlichen. Denn in jedem Spiel fangen alle Charactere erstmal als Pixelbrei für mich an. Ist es gut geschrieben werden sie langsam vermenschlicht, man stellt eine emotionale Bindung her. Dann trifft es mich auch wenn etwas dem Charakter zustößt, auch wenn es komplett gewaltfrei passiert.



stawacz schrieb:


> darf ich vorstellen.die vielbesprochene zielgruppe für diesen schund -.-



Tut mir Leid, aber nein, ich spiele bloß gute Spiele. Wäre das Gameplay aber gut und interressant? Ja würde ich sofort spielen!


----------



## duncan10r (2. Juni 2015)

Wenn ein Spiel an sich scheiße ist,  respektive schnell langweilig wird,  dann nützt auch die beste PR in Form dieser dümmlichen, vermeintlichen Provokation nichts. Was für einen Grund habe ich nun, gerade in diesen Wochen und Monaten, vollgepackt mit Topspielen wie GTA, Project Eternity, Witcher 3 etc etc, kostbare Zeit und Geld daran zu verschwenden? 
Das nächste, eigentlich das wichtigste daran, was mich nun irgendwie stört, ist die Tatsache, dass ich mich noch sehr gut an die Diskussionen in den Mainstreammedien nach den Amokläufen in Deutschland erinnern kann. Keine Gazette und kein runder Tisch bei den öffentlich- rechtlichen sowie die privaten TV-Sendern, die nicht  über die vermeintlich schädlichen Auswirkungen von Killerspielen auf die verrohende Jugend parliert hat. Objektivität hat eben keinen Platz in Zeiten der Hysterie und so konnte wirklich jeder, vom Fleischermeister nebenan bis zu Pseudoforschern wie Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer, sowie die gesammelte Politikprominenz der CSU und andere, kostengünstig ihr Profil schärfen, auf Kosten eines Mediums, von dem die eigentlich alle überhaupt keine Ahnung hatten.  Es ist alles schon eine Weile her, aber bei mir ist die Erinnerung dennoch noch sehr präsent. Da wurden grundsätzlich harmlose Spiele wie das eher sportliche Counterstrike zu den verabscheuungswürdigsten Tötungssimulatoren runtergebrochen. Und zumindest mein subjektiver Eindruck war damals, dass wir gar nicht mal so weit entfernt waren von generellen Zensuren. Sogar der Begriff Killerspiele war ja schon ausdefiniert bzw. präzise in Worte gefasst. Killerspiele sollten verboten werden, das war jedes Spiel, wo der Spieler Gewalt gegen Menschen oder Menschenähnliche Wesen anwenden konnte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 
Die Diskussion hat sich schon lange wieder beruhigt, keine Frage. Mittlerweile findet man sogar bei Bild. de Spieletests. Ein sicheres Zeichen das die Kids von einst mittlerweile erwachsen und in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen sind und viele unverstandene Zocker von einst mittlerweile selbst Kinder haben. Allerdings ist ein solches Spiel für die generelle öffentliche Wahrnehmung einfach nicht gut. Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, sollte (Gott bewahre) irgendwann in Deutschland mal wieder ein Amoklauf stattfinden, würden irgendwelche findigen Journalisten sicherlich dieses Spiel rauskramen und dann findet man da wirklich wenig Argumente. Am besten indizieren und gut. So einen Scheiß braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## belakor602 (2. Juni 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Mit dem Satz machst dir aber sicher keine Freunde
> 
> Ich hab andernorts meine Meinung zu Hatred bereits kundgetan: Ich finde es geschmack- und pietätslos, auch aus persönlichen Erfahrungen (nicht mit dem Spiel, sondern in der Realität) heraus. Das ist meine Meinung und die bleibt stehen.
> Weiterhin halte ich es nicht für notwendig, das Spiel zu verbieten, denn ein derart lahmer Twinstick sollte eigentlich 2015 keine lange Halbwertszeit haben. Ist ähnlich mit dem auch hier wieder hervorgezerrten
> ...




Man darf es auch als geschmacks- und pietätslos empfinden. Ich finde es auch nicht gerade geschmacksvoll. Aber wenn du ernsthaft denkst so ein Spiel produziert Amokläufer, dann fühl dich ruhig von meinem letzten Satz angesprochen . Einzig und allein die Denkweise wurde von mir angesprochen. Und ganz ehrlich mit Menschen die so denken will ich gar nicht befreundet sein.

Außerdem, es braucht hier keiner mehr Angst zu haben dass Spiele deswegen irgendwann verboten werden weil wieder die Amoklaufdiskussion lostritt. Spiele sind mittlerweile zu groß geworden, zu viel Geld wird damit verdient. (Killer-)Spiele können nicht mehr abgeschafft werden ob die Politiker das wollen oder nicht. Da können sie sonst noch so viel drüber lästern, im Endeffekt ist es mir egal. Die Industrie ist zu stark geworden als man noch was gegen sie ausrichten kann.


----------



## Zybba (2. Juni 2015)

Panth schrieb:


> Yager: Berliner Entwickler arbeiten an Next-Gen-Unreal-4-Spiel - Golem.de
> 
> "Einen Nachfolger wird es wegen der unerwartet niedrigen Verkaufszahlen vermutlich nicht geben, hat Publisher 2K Games angedeutet"


Ich meinte eine Quelle dafür, dass Spec Ops finanziell gescheitert ist, weil es den Spieler kritisiert hat.
Meiner Meinung nach lag es nämlich einfach daran, dass das Spiel in Sachen Gameplay/Grafik nicht wirklich spektakulär war.


----------



## aliman91 (2. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Keines. Ich habe keine unterschiedlichen Standards für Film oder Spiel was Gewalt angeht. Und wenn man mahl Game of Thrones gesehen hat, oder Saw oder ähnliches, dann ist Hatred nichts dagegen.



Ich sprach von Computerspielen! Bei anderen Medien ist klar das dort öfter solche Grenzen überschritten werden/wurden. Dort ist man auch nur passiver Zuseher. Bei Saw gebe ich dir recht (hab nur einen zur Hälfte gesehen..), aber Game of Thrones finde ich bei weitem nicht so schlimm! Vielleicht etwas über Durchschnitt was Gewalt betrifft, denn es setzt Gewalt nur ab und zu ein um eine Gewisse Wirkung für die Geschichte zu erzielen. 
Hatred dagegen setzt wohl NUR auf Gewalt, und das nicht gerade wenig!

Fazit: wer was als härter einstuft ist natürlich subjektiv.  Wir zwei werden uns da wohl nie einig!!


----------



## belakor602 (2. Juni 2015)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Computerspielen! Bei anderen Medien ist klar das dort öfter solche Grenzen überschritten werden/wurden. Dort ist man auch nur passiver Zuseher. Bei Saw gebe ich dir recht (hab nur einen zur Hälfte gesehen..), aber Game of Thrones finde ich bei weitem nicht so schlimm! Vielleicht etwas über Durchschnitt was Gewalt betrifft, denn es setzt Gewalt nur ab und zu ein um eine Gewisse Wirkung für die Geschichte zu erzielen.
> Hatred dagegen setzt wohl NUR auf Gewalt, und das nicht gerade wenig!
> 
> Fazit: wer was als härter einstuft ist natürlich subjektiv.  Wir zwei werden uns da wohl nie einig!!



In Hatred bin ich aber weil es schlecht geschrieben ist ,noch passiver dabei als in einem Film. Zumindest emotional.
Und wie schon gesagt, ich messe nicht mit zweierlei Maß die Gewalt für Videospiele und Film.


----------



## linktheminstrel (2. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zu sämtlichen anderen Spielen, in denen du "Pixel tötest"?
> 
> Keine Ahnung. Was bewirken denn andere Spiele so? Selbst bei Pacman konnte man das Spielgeschehen auf das klassische Prinzip "Fressen und gefressen werden" reduzieren...
> 
> ...



der unterschied liegt in der darstellung. die pixel sind durchaus  detailreiche menschliche nachbildungen, das trifft bei pacman, in dem  man komplett verpixelte geister frisst, nicht zu  ih kenne filme, die snuff-movies  nachstellen und da könnte ich auch argumentieren, dass saw und andere  hollywood produktionen ähnliche thematiken aufwerfen, jedoch liegt das  ganze wiederum in dem, wie es dargestellt wird. menschenähnliche pixel,  die mit menschlichen stimmen um gnade flehen mit belohnung grausam zu  exekutieren geht mmn zu weit. 

zudem muss man sich vor augen führen, wer das spiel entwickelt hat. so haben die führenden entwickler likes ZU klar rechtsextremen gruppen wie der polish defense league, der allpolnischen jugend und anderen rechtsextremen gruppierungen in ihren facebook accounts gehabt. für mich ein weiterer grund, wieso das team sicherlich keinen cent von mir bekommt.

mit der einseitigen mediendarstellung hast du schon recht, nur ist es halt jetzt so, dass sie sogar authentisches bildmaterial haben, was wirklich dafür sorgen könnte, dass die indizierungsgesetze bei einem amoklauf deutlich nach oben geschraubt werden. ob gerechtferigt oder nicht, da bin ich mir sicher, dass sich einige leute mehr ziemlich sicher sind, wenn sie szenen zu hatred sehen.


----------



## HanFred (2. Juni 2015)

In Spielen wird für meinen Geschmack generell viel zu viel auf Gewalt gesetzt. Es ist für die Entwickler wohl bequem, ihre Werke dadurch mit weniger Inhalt füllen zu müssen. Über absurd plakative virtuelle Gewalt kann ich durchaus lachen, so fand auch ich Postal 2 sehr witzig und früher auch Mortal Kombat, Doom etc. Manhunt fand ich hingegen super langweilig und auf Hatred habe ich überhaupt keine Lust. Mit Filmen sieht es ähnlich aus. Horrorfilme von z.B. Sam Raimi oder Dario Argento finde ich höchst amüsant, weil sie so surreal und absurd sind, sich kein bisschen ernst nehmen. Quälfilme wie Saw (wo die Gewalt im ersten Teil sogar kaum gezeigt wurde), Turistas oder Hostel reizen mich hingegen überhaupt nicht und widern mich eher an.
Soll anderen Konsumenten, deren Geschmack etwas anders gestrickt ist, deswegen der Konsum erschwert oder verunmöglicht werden? Auf keinen Fall, denn dass mir etwas missfällt rechtfertigt noch lange nicht, dass andere nicht etwas dürfen sollen, was ich persönlich nicht tun will.
Dass die Medien sich gerne in solche Themen verbeissen, ist nichts neues, rational war es noch nie. Ich werde sicherlich nicht in vorauseilendem Gehorsam auf Dinge verzichten, nur weil schlechte Presse droht. Die angebliche Abstumpfung durch virtuelle gegenüber echter Gewalt kann ich _überhaupt_ nicht bestätigen. Schlägereien und Messerstechereien in der Stadt sind mir _nicht_ egal, mir wird dabei genauso unwohl wie früher, als ich noch nicht gespielt habe. Und wer schon Unfallopfer und -tote gesehen hat, kann vielleicht nachvollziehen, was ich damit meine, selbst wenn es dabei nicht um Gewalt im klassischen Sinne geht. Darauf reagiere ich nämlich ebenfalls kein bisschen anders als früher, mir wird dabei schlecht. Eine Abstumpfung wird sicherlich bei Ärzten, Rettungssanitätern, Kriminalpolizisten etc. erfolgen, weil sie die echten Fälle immer wieder zu sehen bekommen. Aber bei Konsumenten von virtueller Gewalt wie mir, die quasi nie etwas mit echter Gewalt zu tun haben, sieht es völlig anders aus. Ich habe mich nur an _virtuelle_ Gewalt gewöhnt und finde nach wie vor, dass weniger manchmal mehr sein könnte. Man soll zwar nicht zu sehr von sich auf andere schliessen, aber so verschieden, wie manche glauben, sind wir alle nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2015)

Manche Spiele bekommen mehr - oder wie in diesem Fall gar zu viel - Aufmerksamkeit als sie wirklich verdienen.


----------



## Keyboardsadist (2. Juni 2015)

Solider Kommentar. Kompakt auf den Punkt gebracht. 
Ich musste das Spiel einfach antesten um die Diskussion nachvollziehen zu können (Zu erwähnen bleibt, dass ich dafür kein Geld ausgegeben habe) und habe es nach 2-3 Minuten gelangweilt beendet. 

Stellt man sich einmal vor, dass es keine Zivilisten, sondern Aliens wären, wäre das Spiel genauso schlecht. Es macht einfach keinen "Spaß" und bietet keinen "Unterhaltungswert" auf lebende Ziele zu schießen, die sich nicht wehren können/wollen.

Als infantiler 13 jähriger haben mich Spiele wie Manhunt und Postal noch fasziniert. Diesen beiden Spiele haben sogar noch eine Art Humor bzw. interessante Game-Mechanik. Hatred ist einfach nur schlecht und belanglos. Thats it.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juni 2015)

Ein Spiel, dass Gewalt nur der Gewalt wegen einsetzt, ohne Kontext oder nachvollziehbare Begründung...das ist Hatred. Geschmackloser, unnötiger Kram, der ignoriert werden kann.  

Ganz einfach.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Ich bin sicher nicht zimperlich. In FC4 hab ich lt. Statistik auch knapp 4000 Feinde umgemäht. (diese Zahl nur mal so als Beispiel weil einige sagen, GTA wäre so brutal). Und das nur in FC4+Addon Tal der Yetis. Aber Hatred geht eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juni 2015)

In FC4 steht aber auch eine Geschichte, eine (mehr oder weniger) nachvollziehbare Begründung dahinter, wie in vielen anderen Shootern auch. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen und Hatred.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Und genauso sehe ich das auch. Hatred gehört nicht zu den Games. Und ich kann darauf gern verzichten. Das Game wäre wirklich ein klassisches Killerspiel womit die Presse so gern andere Games betitelt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Juni 2015)

2 Stunden Hatred und irgendwie keinen Bock mehr  Die Grafik gefällt mir aber immer noch, besonders der Flammenwerfer sieht sehr cool aus.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Bei solchen Titeln sollte man die Gewalt einfach mal ausklammern ...


Wie soll das denn gehen - bei einem Spiel, in dem die Spielfigur dauernd was von "Abschaum", "ihr seid nur da, um zu sterben" von sich gibt und die Missionsziele Formulierungen aufweisen wie "Massakriere 85 Bürger" oder "Säubere den Bahnhof" (meint: alle Menschen dort töten)?



Zybba schrieb:


> Da teile ich auf jeden Fall deine Meinung. Magazine und Spieler sich ewig über die öffentliche Berichterstattung über s.g. Killerspiele von Bild/Spiegel etc aufgeregt. Aber DIESER EINE TITEL, also der geht ja echt nicht!!!11
> Selbst nicht nach Maßstab von Zockern! Pfui Deibel, was diese Entwickler da veranstaltet haben!


Andererseits könnte man ein beschlagnahmtes _Hatred_ gut in Diskussionen verwenden, um eben zu zeigen, daß wir keine verschärften Gesetze brauchen, weil _solche _Spiele eben schon quasi verboten *sind*.



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> sensibilisierung und desensibilisierung findet unser ganzes leben lang statt, hat mit dem nichts zu tun. die frage ist einfach, braucht unsere gesellschaft ein spiel, in dem es das ziel ist, unschuldige auf möglichst brutale weise zu killen?


Braucht unsere Gesellschaft ein Spiel, in dem der Spieler 
- ein Folterinstrument in die Hand gedrückt bekommt und durch wiederholte Anwendung Informationen aus dem Opfer herausquetscht?
- Gegner erdrosselt, aufschlitzt, verbrennt oder von Tieren zerbeißen lässt?
- die Rückeroberung eines Landstrichs damit begründet wird, daß "wir" den vorher besetzt hatten - obwohl der davor den Gegnern gehört hatte?
- unbescholtene Bürger massenhaft tötet, nur weil sie krank sind?
- unreflektiert Befehle ausführt, ohne sich um die Konsequenzen seines Handelns bewußt zu machen?


Spoiler



Das gibt's alles in World of Warcraft.



Nein, unsere Gesellschaft "braucht" keine Spiele - weder "solche", noch normale noch lehrreiche oder sonstwie politisch korrekten. Wir könnten auch ganz gut komplett ohne Computerspiele auskommen. Aber nun sind sie einmal da und es werden auch dauernd neue produziert. Mal bessere, mal schlechter, mal mit Provokation als einzigem Alleinstellungsmerkmal / Existenzgrundlage.

Was unsere Gesellschaft auf jeden Fall *nicht *braucht, sind übertriebene Zensuren und Verbote. Vor allem im Bereich der digitalen Medien und daher der Möglichkeit der Raubkopie sind Verbote komplett witzlos. Je nach Sichtweise könnte man argumentieren, daß man für ein raubkopiertes _Hatred_ hierzulande keine Strafe bekommen dürfte, denn es gibt jetzt ja keine legale Möglichkeit mehr, das Spiel zu spielen.



> was bewirkt so ein spiel denn?


das pure Gameplay: Bewältigung des Herausforderung
die Inszenierung/Story: Sicher nichts für jedermann. Genauso wie es Filme gibt, bei denen sich die Geister scheiden - ein passendes Beispiel wäre die "Maniac" Neuverfilmung mit Elijah Wood, in der die Morde eines Serienkillers vorkommen. Der Film hat keine positive Identifikationsfigur, man wird von diesem Serienmörder selbst durch die Handlung geführt.
Genauso wie bei _Hatred_ stellt sich beim Anschauen des Films ein ungutes Gefühl ein, so daß man sich durchaus die Frage stellen kann: "Warum schaue ich mir sowas an?" Dennoch ist der Film sehr gut gemacht und alleine schon der Erzählstandpunkt berechtigt seine Existenz, denn von dieser Seite aus werden Kriminalfälle üblicherweise nicht verfilmt.

So wie der verbitterte Protagonist in Hatred ist, - vom Hass zerfressen, sich am Morden berauschend, in den Zwischensequenzen den maximalen Killcount anvisierend - ist er jemand, mit dem man nicht aufeinander treffen, ja vielleicht nicht mal ihn in einem Spiel steuern will. Die einzige Möglichkeit zur Heilung ist das Exekutieren von leidenden Opfern. Das bloße Erschiessen bringt keine Lebenspunkte, Das Opfer muß verletzt (oder mindestens zu Boden getreten) werden und wird dann mit der "Exekutions" Taste (oft in einer sekundenlangen Großaufnahme getötet (mehrere Messerstiche in Kopf oder Körper, Kehle durchschneiden, Kopf zertreten etc)) getötet. Dabei gibt es dann meistens einen Spruch des Protagonisten wie "Deine Eltern werden keine Zeit haben, deinen Tod zu beweinen, weil ich sie vorher umbringen werde"
Da es lebensnotwendig ist, sich zu heilen, wird die Exekutions Taste sehr oft benutzt.



> wo ist die von den entwicklern angesprochene satire?


Wurde das gesagt? Würde mich überraschen und bisher habe ich auch noch nichts Derartiges im Spiel gefunden.



> ... weil, obwohl nur pixel, es mmn absolut krank ist.


_Spielerisch _gibt es keinen Unterschied, ob das Nazis, Zombies oder in diesem Fall eben Zivilbevölkerung, Polizei & Soldaten sind.
Erst die Inszenierung als spielgewordener Amoklauf macht das Spiel diskussionswürdig. 

Und wer definiert denn, was "krank" ist? 
Nimm einen Salafisten, einen Linken und einen Konservativen und du hast drei komplett unterschiedliche Ansichten darüber.

_Hatred_ ist ein Spiel aus einer unbequemen Perspektive, das vielleicht gar keine "Spielspaß" Bewertung bekommen kann, weil durch sein Szenario ständig ein beklemmendes Gefühl aufgebaut wird. Vielleicht auch dadurch, weil es uns aufzeigt, daß andere Spiele gar nicht so anders sind, in denen wir massenweise Zombies, Orks, Dämonen, Nazis und sonstige Bösewichte ins digitale Nirwana schicken.



> in einem videospiel greift der spieler aber unweigelich aktiv in's geschehen ein, soll heißen, um ein level zu bestehen, muss der spieler auf die vom entwickler geforderten aktionen dafür zurückgreifen. ich finde hierbei die rolle eines amokläufers die verwerflichste, die es gibt.


Und?
Diverse Protagonisten sind verwerflich. Seien es jetzt Zerg, Alex Mercer (Prototype), Stubbs the Zombie, Horny (Dungeon Keeper) ... trotzdem spielen wir entsprechende Spiele, in denen wir auch mal böse sein können.
Zugegeben: Noch nie hat das "Böse-spielen" so wenig Spaß gemacht wie in _Hatred_.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Doch, auch Themen "die eigentlich klar" sind sollten benannt werden - und zwar in aller Deutlichkeit.


Du meinst ernsthaft, man müßte deutlich machen, daß Amokläufe keine tolle Sache sind?



richteryo schrieb:


> Dadurch das es keine Story hat, kann jeder hineininterpretieren was er  möchte, was auch nicht verkehrt ist.


Auch wenn die Story nur aus "Ein vom Hass auf Menschen zerfressener Mann in Ledermantel geht aus dem Haus und startet einen Amoklauf." besteht, sie ist dennoch vorhanden.



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Das sagen auch mehrere You Tuber. Das Spiel wird als ein "20$ Game" bezeichnet ...


Passenderweise hat es im Vorverkauf keine 17 Euro gekostet.



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Aber bei den "normalen" [...] MP- Shootern geht es nicht um das möglichst brutale abschlachten der Gegner. Da geht es darum dass man den Feind durchschaut und seine Taktik erkennt. Es geht darum besser als der Gegenspieler zu sein.


Auch in _Hatred _geht es nicht um das "möglichst brutale Abschlachten der Gegner". Es geht darum, die Levelziele zu erreichen (X Opfer töten, Tankstelle in die Luft jagen, Ende des Zuges erreichen...). In den Zwischensequenzen heißt es zwar "Ich will soviele wie möglich mitnehmen" oä, aber für das Levelziel reicht die vorgegebene Anzahl. Für weitere bekommt man keine Bonuspunkte. Wenn es um das "möglichst brutale Abschlachten" gehen würde, gäbe es verschiedene erreichbare Abstufungen (zB. Erstechen, Kehle durchschneiden, Amputieren, Ausweiden) bei den möglichen Tötungen und man würde mehr Punkte für die grausamste Variante bekommen. Es gibt aber nur das eine "Exekutieren", was lediglich per Zufallsgenerator und angelegter Waffe unterschiedliche Animationen darstellt.



> Man kann sich nur heilen wenn man Verletzte hinrichtet. So etwas zum heilen einzubauen und dadurch den Spieler dazu zu zwingen ist mMn der (sorry dafür) abgefu... was man sich einfallen lassen kann. Da wird der Spieler zur Brutalität gezwungen.
> Nein, ich will nicht den Moralapostel geben und ich weiß dass man nur auf Pixel schießt, aber warum muss man denn den Spieler dazu zwingen dass er sowas macht?


Weil es sonst keiner machen und der Amokläufer nicht als solcher rüberkommen würde.
Außerdem: Wenn du das nicht willst, kannst du ja als Profi Variante des Levels den Protagonisten nicht dadurch heilen. 



Orzhov schrieb:


> Also in Spielen wie "rote Körperflüssigkeit" oder "Soldat vom Glück" ging es härter zur Sache.


Du darfst ruhig Red Blood, Soldier of Fortune, Left 4 Dead 2 (Uncut), KZ Manager ... schreiben. in einer Diskussion wie dieser ist das bloße Nennen eines indizierten oder beschlagnahmten Titels nicht als Werbung wertbar.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> _Hatred_ ist ein Spiel aus einer unbequemen Perspektive, das vielleicht gar keine "Spielspaß" Bewertung bekommen kann, weil durch sein Szenario ständig ein beklemmendes Gefühl aufgebaut wird. Vielleicht auch dadurch, weil es uns aufzeigt, daß andere Spiele gar nicht so anders sind, in denen wir massenweise Zombies, Orks, Dämonen, Nazis und sonstige Bösewichte ins digitale Nirwana schicken.



Theoretisch machts aber halt schon nochmal nen Unterschied, ob man wehrlose Zivilisten umnietet oder die von dir genannten Gegner (auch wenns letztendlich alles nur Pixel sind), die sich allesamt wehren können bzw. in den Spielen eine Bedrohung für den Spieler darstellen.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Theoretisch machts aber halt schon nochmal nen Unterschied, ob man wehrlose Zivilisten umnietet oder die von dir genannten Gegner (auch wenns letztendlich alles nur Pixel sind), die sich allesamt wehren können bzw. in den Spielen eine Bedrohung für den Spieler darstellen.


Auch wenn die Zivilisten anfangs noch nichts ahnende Opfer sind, sammeln die doch Waffen ein, die andere fallen lassen und bekämpfen den Amokläufer. Manche sind auch schon von sich aus bewaffnet. Einer alleine stellt jedoch keine ernsthafte Bedrohung dar.


----------



## Razor666 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich habe da eher einen anderen Eindruck....die Jungs haben mit der UE4 rumgespielt, haben ne geile Umgebung und super Physics kreiert, aber keinen Bock auf Story, Sound und Animationen gehabt. Also schnell mal was drüber gebügelt und fertig. Ein paar der Sachen die man da sieht sind 1:1 aus den Tutorials von UE4. Im Grunde ist es ein Top-Down Moorhuhn ohne die Comic Grafik. Gääääähn.......


----------



## ms-heimnetz (2. Juni 2015)

Ob dich die Meinung der Presse und der Politiker kratzt ist mir persönlich sowas von egal. Und wenn du meinst meine Bedenken als Blödsinn abzutun dann weiß ich dass ich mit dir nicht weiter diskutieren muss, ist mir aber auch recht.
Ich habe lediglich meine Bedenken zum Ausdruck gebracht, nicht gefordert dass es verboten gehört oder dass alle Idioten sind die es kaufen. Dann könnte ich das mit dem Blödsinn ja noch verstehen, aber nicht so.
Dass die Medien und die Politiker alles benutzen um abzulenken ist mir bekannt und dass dazu auch kein Grund gebraucht wird weiß ich auch, aber hiermit liefert man ihnen eine Steilvorlage. Da können wir nur hoffen dass die nicht auf wirklich dumme Ideen kommen (wie die Pfeiffers) und uns unser Hobby zerstören.

Und weißt du was, wenn dir dieser "Blödsinn" auch nicht passt, dann kauf dir doch das, wie nennst du es doch... Dreckspiel, dass wars. Kaufs dir doch, ist dein Geld wo du dann verschwendest.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Juni 2015)

Perpf schrieb:


> Na komm, erzähl es schon... was ist dir schlimmes (in der Realität) wiederfahren!  Oder warum musstest Du einfließen lassen, das du ja voll dolle eigene erfahrungen mit sowas hast?



Brauche ich nicht. Kannst du dir sicherlich vorstellen. Ich habe das nur "einfließen" lassen, weil mein Satz auch so verstanden hätte worden können, dass ich persönlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit solchen Spielen hatte. Was halt nicht der Fall ist.



belakor602 schrieb:


> Man darf es auch als geschmacks- und pietätslos empfinden. Ich finde es auch nicht gerade geschmacksvoll. Aber wenn du ernsthaft denkst so ein Spiel produziert Amokläufer, dann fühl dich ruhig von meinem letzten Satz angesprochen . Einzig und allein die Denkweise wurde von mir angesprochen. Und ganz ehrlich mit Menschen die so denken will ich gar nicht befreundet sein.
> 
> Außerdem, es braucht hier keiner mehr Angst zu haben dass Spiele deswegen irgendwann verboten werden weil wieder die Amoklaufdiskussion lostritt. Spiele sind mittlerweile zu groß geworden, zu viel Geld wird damit verdient. (Killer-)Spiele können nicht mehr abgeschafft werden ob die Politiker das wollen oder nicht. Da können sie sonst noch so viel drüber lästern, im Endeffekt ist es mir egal. Die Industrie ist zu stark geworden als man noch was gegen sie ausrichten kann.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich denke es produziert Amokläufer? 
Nur um das mal klar zu stellen: Man darf jede Art von Kunst geschmacklos finden. Ich finde es hier speziell armselig, weil NUR auf die Geschmacklosigkeit abgezielt wird und das auch offen zugegeben wird. Das mag ehrlich sein, aber nicht gut. Oder weißt du jede Frau ab, die dich anspricht, mit sprichen "Ne du bist hässlich". Ist auch ehrlich, aber trotzdem mies.


----------



## bettenlager (2. Juni 2015)

"Es bleibt darum zu hoffen, dass die Community einen großen Bogen um diese Gewaltorgie macht. Und damit ein klares Zeichen..."

Auf Steam unter Popular Releases auf #2  bei den Verkaufszahlen gestern von 0 auf 1 und heute auf 6 (man braucht eine ausländische IP um das zu sehen)

Auch ich habe es mir gestern gekauft, weil ich mir nicht vorschreiben lasse was ich spielen darf.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Schreibt keiner vor. Nur hat hierzu jeder seine eigene Meinung...


----------



## kaputto8800 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich weis garnicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Bei den ersten Info's damals fand ich das schon bescheuert. Und jetzt ist es wirklich veröffentlicht!? Ganz ehrlich, wer sich diesen wiederlichen Schrott auch noch kauft, hat für mich echt nichts, rein GARNICHTS im Hirn! Irgendwo, ist schluss!


----------



## MisterBlonde (2. Juni 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In FC4 steht aber auch eine Geschichte, eine (mehr oder weniger) nachvollziehbare Begründung dahinter, wie in vielen anderen Shootern auch. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen und Hatred.



Nunja, viele Ballerspiele bauen doch aber eh nur eine Alibihandlung ein, im Endeffekt geht es ja doch nur ums Töten. Die simple "das sind die Bösewichte"-Mentalität ist nur ein Vehikel, um die Handlungen, die für das Genre nötig sind, zu rechtfertigen. (FarCry 4 stellt dahingehend aber immerhin noch die Frage, wer wirklich die Bösewichter sind und ob man für das richtige kämpft.) Die Hintergrundgeschichte der Soldaten, die man in FC4 umnietet, kennen wir aber auch nicht. Ob die Familie haben, Tierfreunde sind oder gerne Philosophie lesen, wissen wir nicht. Auch dort sind es austauschbare Ziele, ohne Tiefgang. In der Hinsicht macht das für mich eigentlich keinen Unterschied zu den Zivilisten in "Hatred", da wir auch zu denen keine Beziehung aufbauen.

Aber du hast natürlich recht, dass es auch darauf ankommt, ob die Gegner eine unmittelbare Gefahr für den Spieler darstellen und damit "beseitigt" werden müssen. Nun gibt es in "Hatred" aber auch Polizisten zu bekämpfen und Zivilisten, die mit Waffen ausgestattet sind. Andere Spiele zwingen uns, menschenähnliche Pixel zu töten, weil sie uns keine andere Wahl lassen und in "Hatred" hat man eben keine andere Wahl, als menschenähnliche Pixel zu ermorden, um im Spiel voranzuschreiten. Das ist halt in fast jedem Shooter so. Die Diskussion ist schwierig, allerdings ist es schade, dass es manche hier doch sehr einfach sehen. Damit meine ich nicht dich. 

Das Spiel wird das Medium nicht zerstören, wie hier manche befürchten. Dafür gab es genug "Vorreiter", die Tabus gebrochen haben, als das Ganze noch relevant war. Mittlerweile haben sich über Jahre die Betrachtungsweisen auf Videospiele einfach gefestigt. Die einen akzeptieren sie und die anderen lehnen sie ab, weil sie meinen, es seie Kinderspielzeug oder hirnlose Unterhaltung. Interessant ist in dieser Debatte festzustellen, dass die große Hetzkampagne der allumfassenden Medien ausbleibt, während eigentlich imo nur die Spielepresse den Teufel an die Wand malt und vom Worst-Case-Szenario ausgeht. Um aber das ganze Medium in Verruf zu bringen, braucht es schon die Bild oder den Spiegel, um wieder die zu beliefern, die Videospielen generell unaufgeschlossen gegenüberstehen. Das muss dann aber wieder eine wochenlange Berichterstattung und Hetzjagd nach sich ziehen, damit auch der letzte aufnimmt, wie schlimm Videospiele wieder einmal sind. Das ganze wird vorübergehen und dann werden sich manche fragen, ob die Diskussion überhaupt nötig gewesen ist.


----------



## belakor602 (3. Juni 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich denke es produziert Amokläufer?
> Nur um das mal klar zu stellen: Man darf jede Art von Kunst geschmacklos finden. Ich finde es hier speziell armselig, weil NUR auf die Geschmacklosigkeit abgezielt wird und das auch offen zugegeben wird. Das mag ehrlich sein, aber nicht gut. Oder weißt du jede Frau ab, die dich anspricht, mit sprichen "Ne du bist hässlich". Ist auch ehrlich, aber trotzdem mies.



Weil mein erster Post sich nur auf das bezogen hat. Dass Leute die glauben solche Spiele produzieren Amokläufer geistig und/oder kulturell Hinterbliebene sind. Du hast darauf geantwortet dass man sich mit der Aussage keine Freunde macht...

Zwar hast du danach gesagt dass man durchaus sagen was kann dass man es geschmackslos findet, und es dies der Kommentar tut, das habe ich aber auch nie angefechtet.

Und Frauen die ich nicht mag weise ich mit "Ich kaufe nix" ab 
War nur ein Scherz bringt mich nicht um!


----------



## Desotho (3. Juni 2015)

Interessanter wäre ja gewesen, was die Leute machen würden wenn es geil geworden wäre.


----------



## stawacz (3. Juni 2015)

noch viel interessanter wäre es,zu wissen wie das spiel laufen würde,würde nicht jeder darüber berichten wie krass es ist.die ganzen kiddys drausen lesen bzw verstehen kein stk wie krass und abartig das eigentlich is.die verstehen"hey ich bin das spiel worüber sich jeder aufregt,und was in aller munde is,wenn du das nich gezockt hast bevor du morgen zurück in die rütlischule kommst,gehörst du nich dazu"

genau so versteh ich nich,das das ding nich schon längst verboten is

wow,,gamestar hat ganze 33% gegeben


----------



## Briareos (3. Juni 2015)

Natürlich ist "Hatred" bei Weitem nicht das einzige Spiel, in dem Gewalt dargestellt wird. Allerdings besteht ein Spiel nie aus nur einem Aspekt sondern eben aus einem Gemisch unterschiedlichster Elemente. Man sollte also die einzelnen Elemente nie losgelöst voneinander betrachten, sondern immer das Ganze im Blick haben. Und da unterscheidet sich "Hatred" aufgrund der Thematik bzw. der Motivation für den Spieler schon sehr von anderen Spielen.

Einer der wichtigsten Aspekte bei einem Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach die Motivation für den Spieler, also die Frage "Warum mach ich das hier?". In einem x-beliebigen Shooter bekämpft man die böse Armee/Terroristengruppierung und in einem Fantasy-RPGs muss meist die Welt vor irgendeinem machthungrigem Bösewicht oder einem sonstigen Übel aus den Kerkerdimensionen gerettet werden.
Und auch Spiele, in denen man eben nicht den strahlenden Held spielt, müssen für den Spieler eine, in der Spielwelt plausible, Motivation bieten. In einem "Dungeon Keeper" war das Töten der "Guten" (also der Helden) gar nicht das primäre Spielziel. Ziel des Spiels war die Eroberung des/der gegnerischen Dungeon(s), das Besiegen von Helden, die den eigenen Dungeon betraten diente im Prinzip nur zum aufleveln der eigenen Kreaturen.

Und genau in diesem Punkt versagt "Hatred" meiner Meinung nach komplett. Den es beantwortet die Frage "Warum soll ich all diese Unschuldigen töten?" mit der simplen Antwort "Weil du es kannst ... und weil es Spaß macht."
Ob einem das gefällt oder nicht, ob man es spielen möchte oder nicht, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich für meinen Teil werden das Spiel mit der Zange nicht anfassen, selbst wenn es von der Gameplaymechanik her der tollste, größe, beste Twin-Stick-Shooter auf Erden wäre. Wer es gerne spielt, unreflektiert konsumiert und sogar Spaß daran hat, der kann das gerne tun ... wie auch ich so frei bin mir meine Meinung über diese Menschen zu bilden.



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Hier handelt es sich um einen "Kommentar" und  hier darf Felix soviel Moralkeule schwingen, wie er möchte. DAS ist der  Sinn eines Kommentars. Immer wieder verwunderlich, wie sich hier Leute  über schlechten Journalismus echauffieren, aber wenn dann mal einer  einfach das macht, was man als Journalist halt so macht, dann wird hier  rumgezetert und "kill the social justice warriors" gerufen.






Orzhov schrieb:


> Das ist ein wenig so als ob man sagen würde das die Sportler die dopen dem Ruf sämtlicher Sportler schaden würden.


Das ist, zumindest in gewissem Maße, ja durchaus so. Wenn die Sportnachrichten wieder den Sieger irgendeines Radrennens verkünden, schwingt in meinem Unterbewusstsein zumindest immer der Begriff "Doping" mit.



Panth schrieb:


> Man darf es nicht verbieten, den Freiheit ist das  wichtigste das wir Menschen haben. Sollen jene es konsumieren, die es  wollen und die anderen überzeuge Langweiler sein, denn als Langweiler  lebt man ausgesprochen gut.


Ein Verbot ist immer die schlechteste Möglichkeit, den es ist eine Art Eingeständniss der politisch Verantwortlichen gegenüber dem mündigen Bürger. Man traut dem wahlberechtigtem Volk nicht zu, gewisse Dinge dem gesunden Menschenverstand nach korrekt zu bewerten und "muss" sie sozusagen vor sich selber schützen.

BtW:
Noch ein ganz kurzer Kommentar zu den ganzen "Warum berichtet ihr überhaupt über das Spiel obwohl ihr es blöd findet"-Stimmen ... *"Wer nichts sagt stimmt zu."* hat früher mein Sozialkundelehrer immer gesagt.


----------



## Sayaka (3. Juni 2015)

..., und ich gehöre zu den Leuten die Hatred schon lange auf der Wunschliste hatten und jetzt das Spiel mit einer riesen Freude spielen. Ich mag das Game sehr, es ist simpel, brutal und steuert sich auch noch verdammt gut.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn ich spiele, dann wohl die Meiste zeit JRPG's und Strategiespiele, aber so eine Gewaltorgie wo es ohne irgendwelche Umschweife nur ums töten geht passt mir auch sehr gut.
Hatred? Definitiv eines meiner Lieblingsspiele.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2015)

Bei mir muß ein Spiel auch eine Story und nachvollziehbare Intentionen des Akteurs bieten. Beides hat Hatred offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Taiwez (3. Juni 2015)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> Ich weis garnicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Bei den ersten Info's damals fand ich das schon bescheuert. Und jetzt ist es wirklich veröffentlicht!? Ganz ehrlich, wer sich diesen wiederlichen Schrott auch noch kauft, hat für mich echt nichts, rein GARNICHTS im Hirn! Irgendwo, ist schluss!



Wer bist du nochmal, das du dir das Recht herausnimmst, andere als hirnlos zu bezeichnen, nur weil sie ein Spiel spielen, das deinen Idealen oder Moralvorstellungen nicht entspricht?


----------



## Panth (3. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich meinte eine Quelle dafür, dass Spec Ops finanziell gescheitert ist, weil es den Spieler kritisiert hat.
> Meiner Meinung nach lag es nämlich einfach daran, dass das Spiel in Sachen Gameplay/Grafik nicht wirklich spektakulär war.



Dem kann ich entgegen setzten, dass COD und ähnliche Reihenschooter vom Gameplay auch nicht mehr spektakulär sind. Der Pathos bewegt jedoch die Menschen. Eine Quelle kann es dazu nicht geben, weil das meine Eigen-Überlegung war. Niemand
würde solch einen Gedanken empirisch untersuchen und dann noch veröffentlichen. Ich habe jetzt keine Lust die Quelle zu suchen, aber in einem Interview zu ihrem neuen Spiel haben die Macher gesagt, dass ihr nächstes Spiel sich vollkommen von Kritik an dem Spieler fernhalten wird, weil sie daraus gelernt hätten. Ich denke wir treffen hier alle Aussagen, die im Prinzip unsere Erfahrung, bzw. unser Weiterdenken wiederspiegeln. Wenn jemand schreibt, die Masse wird Hatred nicht spielen und dann auf die Straße gehen und Amok laufen, kann sich jeder denken, dass es voraussichtlich so ein wird, aber keiner kann beweisen, dass es nicht so sein wird. Es ist eine Subjektive Überlegung, wie alle anderen hier auch im Forum. Genauso sagen viele, WoW macht einfach keinen Spaß weil es sich langsam abnutzt und die Leute deswegen aufhören,  aber es gibt keinen empirischen Beweis das die Abnutzung dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Desotho (3. Juni 2015)

Sayaka schrieb:


> ..., und ich gehöre zu den Leuten die Hatred schon lange auf der Wunschliste hatten und jetzt das Spiel mit einer riesen Freude spielen. Ich mag das Game sehr, es ist simpel, brutal und steuert sich auch noch verdammt gut.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn ich spiele, dann wohl die Meiste zeit JRPG's und Strategiespiele, aber so eine Gewaltorgie wo es ohne irgendwelche Umschweife nur ums töten geht passt mir auch sehr gut.
> Hatred? Definitiv eines meiner Lieblingsspiele.



Mich würde interessieren, was an dem Spiel für dich der Hauptreiz ist, Die Brutalität und Gewalt an sich, oder wäre eine Schnetzelorgie mit anderem Setting und Gewaltgrad auch genauso unterhaltsam?


----------



## Zybba (3. Juni 2015)

Panth schrieb:


> Dem kann ich entgegen setzten, dass COD und ähnliche Reihenschooter vom Gameplay auch nicht mehr spektakulär sind.


Das stimmt.
Allerdings sind das i.d.R. etablierte Marken und/oder sie bieten einen MP.



Panth schrieb:


> Der Pathos bewegt jedoch die Menschen. Eine Quelle kann es dazu nicht  geben, weil das meine Eigen-Überlegung war.


Ok.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2015)

Desotho schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, was an dem Spiel für dich der Hauptreiz ist, Die Brutalität und Gewalt an sich, oder wäre eine Schnetzelorgie mit anderem Setting und Gewaltgrad auch genauso unterhaltsam?



Meine Güte, was solls?
Ich hab manchmal auch lust auf eine Runde Ballern... das hatte ich schon immer mal wieder zwischendurch.
Hatte Doom eine Story?

Klar hätten sie auch ein Spiel machen können, in dem man Aliens umschiesst.
Oder warte, noch viel besser: Zombies!!!!
Vom einfachen Spielprinzip her würde sich nix ändern.
Hätte aber nicht so ein Traraa hervorgerufen, welches ja ganz offensichtlich ein Zeil hatte 

Die meisten, welche das Spiel spielen, erkennen die Gegner im Spiel nach 30 Sekunden nicht mehr als Menschen.
Nicht, weil sie abgestumpft sind, sondern eben weils keinen Unterschied macht, auf was geballert wird.

Man wirft den Spielern des Spiels mangelnde Moral vor.
Nur stellt sich bei diesem offensichtlichen Fall das Thema gar nicht.
Das will das Spiel (im Gegensatz zum genialen SpecOps) doch auch nicht.
Das Spiel, über das wir hier reden, ist ein "Magic Mike" der Spielbranche.


----------



## Sayaka (3. Juni 2015)

Desotho schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, was an dem Spiel für dich der Hauptreiz ist, Die Brutalität und Gewalt an sich, oder wäre eine Schnetzelorgie mit anderem Setting und Gewaltgrad auch genauso unterhaltsam?


Mein Hauptreiz an diesem Spiel ist dass es ein ziemlich schmuckloser Shooter ist. Gute Steuerung, coole Optik und Ballern.

Eine Schnetzelorgie mit anderem Setting und Gewaltgrad unterhaltsam? Ja, sicher, ich habe auch Dead Island und L4D mit meinen Freunden bis zum abwinken gespielt.

Und um das nochmal klar zu stellen. Meine lieblingsspiele sind trotzdem JRPG's die häufig sehr storylastig sind und genau das Gegenteil zu Hatred sind. Trotzdem verbeiße ich mich nicht nur in einem Genre.


----------



## belakor602 (3. Juni 2015)

Panth schrieb:


> Dem kann ich entgegen setzten, dass COD und ähnliche Reihenschooter vom Gameplay auch nicht mehr spektakulär sind. Der Pathos bewegt jedoch die Menschen.



Nö das Gameplay von Spec Ops war schon ziemlich mies. Vielleicht Durchschnitt für Third-Person-Shooter, aber 3rd-Person Shooter Durchschnitt ist verdammt mies, zumindest mM nach.Auch konnte das Spiel nicht den Effekt erzeugen den hier so viele beschreiben. Man hat in dem Spiel keine Wahl. Egal was man tut man alles läuft den Bach runter. Das einzige was man tun kann ist aufhören zu spielen. Mag auf einem konzeptuellen Level genial sein, aber bei mir hat das nur bewirkt dass ich überhaupt keine Verantwortung für das gespürt habe was ich im Spiel mache. Ich hatte sowieso nie die Zügel in der Hand. Klar Szenen wie die mit dem Phosphor waren trotzdem schockierend, aber ich dachte nicht "Das habe ich gemacht", sondern "das hat das Spiel gemacht".

Da macht Witcher 3 z.B einen viel besseren Job, wo ich mich für meine Taten schon verantwortlich fühle. Weil ich eben die Kontrolle habe und mich auch anders entscheiden könnte.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei mir muß ein Spiel auch eine Story und nachvollziehbare Intentionen des Akteurs bieten. Beides hat Hatred offensichtlich nicht.


Wie nachvollziehbar sind denn die Intentionen in anderen Spielen?

bspweise das Quest aus WoW mit dem Text "Töte die Kobolde in Landstrich X, denn wir waren zuerst hier. - naja, davor waren die Kobolde hier, aber das tut jetzt nichts zur Sache."
Oder Max Payne, der auf der Flucht bei "Nachforschungen" ganze Verbrecherbanden als Selbstjustiz umnietet?
Oder die ganzen Morde in Assassins Creed? Sind die alle mit sinnvollen Intentionen belegt oder gibt es da hin und wieder auch mal Zweifel? Ach. Moment, das sind ja alles nur nachgespielte Erinnerungen, da begeht man ja keinen einzigen Mord, mein Fehler. 

Letztendlich tut man doch immer das, was in der Missionsbeschreibung steht _("Wärst du so freundlich ...?")_  , denn sonst kommt man ja nicht weiter.
Bei _Hatred_ ist der Abstand zwischen der Intention des Protagonisten und des Spielers am größten und alleine dieses Merkmal macht das Spiel interessant.

Der Protagonist selber hat nachvollziehbare Intentionen. Er hat einen Hass auf die Menschheit und will so viele wie möglich umlegen. Dabei berauscht er sich am Töten selbst, denn das zeigt ihm, daß er besser ist als der Abschaum, den der Rest der Menschheit für ihn darstellt.

*Warum *er diesen Hass hat, ist letztendlich irrelevant. Es ist für das Spiel bedeutungslos, ob er seinen Job oder seine Frau verloren, Finanz-, Gesundheits- oder sonstige Probleme hat oder ihm einfach nur beim Frühstück die Milch umgekippt ist - das Spiel fokussiert nur den Zustand, in dem er jetzt ist, und das ist eben ein Amokläufer.



Briareos schrieb:


> Einer der wichtigsten Aspekte bei einem Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach die Motivation für den Spieler, also die Frage "Warum mach ich das hier?".


Die Frage habe ich mir bei _Serious Sam _beispielsweise nie gestellt. 



> Und genau in diesem Punkt versagt "Hatred" meiner Meinung nach komplett. Den es beantwortet die Frage "Warum soll ich all diese Unschuldigen töten?" mit der simplen Antwort "Weil du es kannst ... und weil es Spaß macht."


Ähm - nein. _Hatred _macht keinen Spaß. Mir jedenfalls nicht. Spaß wäre beispielsweise ein kunterbuntes _Serious Sam _mit fliegenden Hexenkesseln oder Selbstmord Papageien und surrealen übertriebenen Gegnern.
_Hatred _hingegen hat mit seinen in Schwarz-Grau gehaltenen Leveln und diesem Menschen verachtenden Protagonisten kein Spaß Potential. _Hatred _ist der spielgewordene Horrorfilm aus Sicht des Täters. Wie eben der Film _Maniac_ mit Elijah Wood, der ein ähnliches Setting besitzt. Auch der Film macht keinen Spaß, ist aber dennoch ein guter Film. Und genauso, wie ich mir beim Film denke: "Muß das jetzt wirklich sein?" frage ich mich das auch bei diversen Szenen in _Hatred_.



kaputto8800 schrieb:


> Ich weis garnicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Bei den ersten Info's damals fand ich das schon bescheuert. Und jetzt ist es wirklich veröffentlicht!? Ganz ehrlich, wer sich diesen wiederlichen Schrott auch noch kauft, hat für mich echt nichts, rein GARNICHTS im Hirn! Irgendwo, ist schluss!


Aus dem Konsum oder Nicht Konsum des Spiels kann man nicht mal ableiten, ob derjenige Spaß an dem Spiel hat, wie ich im vorigen Abschnitt dargelegt habe. _Aus welchem Grund _man sich das Spiel kauft und und spielt und "wieviel man im Hirn hat" , kann man gerade bei einem solchen Spiel erst recht nicht davon ableiten.

Gründe können zB sein: reine Neugier, mitreden können, ein bisher in Spielen unbehandeltes Szenario, den eigenen Spiele Horizont erweitern



Desotho schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, was an dem Spiel für dich der Hauptreiz ist, Die Brutalität und Gewalt an sich, oder wäre eine Schnetzelorgie mit anderem Setting und Gewaltgrad auch genauso unterhaltsam?


_Hatred _ist einzige Spiel, bei dem ich mich beim Spielen moralisch unwohl fühle. Genau aus dem selben Grund, aus dem man sich ein Drama ansieht, auch wenn man weiß, daß am Ende der Held hingerichtet wird oder sonstwie stirbt, spiele ich auch mal ein Spiel wie _Hatred_.



McDrake schrieb:


> Klar hätten sie auch ein Spiel machen können, in dem man Aliens umschiesst.
> Oder warte, noch viel besser: Zombies!!!!
> Vom einfachen Spielprinzip her würde sich nix ändern.


Am Gameplay nicht, aber an der Wirkung. Wenn man als Protagonist Zombies in den Vollbild Exekutions Animationen hinrichten würde, wären diese heldenhaft und erstrebenswert. Da in _Hatred _aber eben unschuldige Menschen hingerichtet werden, bleibt bei mir eher ein beklemmendes Gefühl zurück. Heldenhaft oder heroisch ist da gar nix.



> Die meisten, welche das Spiel spielen, erkennen die Gegner im Spiel nach 30 Sekunden nicht mehr als Menschen.
> Nicht, weil sie abgestumpft sind, sondern eben weils keinen Unterschied macht, auf was geballert wird.


Oh doch, es macht einen Unterschied. Mit Zombies, Dämonen etc wäre das ein 60% Durchschnitts Ballerspiel ohne jeglichen Sonderstatus. Mit dem Amoklauf Szenario jedoch wird es ein einzigartiges Spiel. 

(Man beachte: "Einzigartig" heißt nicht zwangsläufig "gut", sondern nur, daß es das einzige ist)


----------



## alu355 (3. Juni 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Ob dich die Meinung der Presse und der Politiker kratzt ist mir persönlich sowas von egal. Und wenn du meinst meine Bedenken als Blödsinn abzutun dann weiß ich dass ich mit dir nicht weiter diskutieren muss, ist mir aber auch recht.
> Ich habe lediglich meine Bedenken zum Ausdruck gebracht, nicht gefordert dass es verboten gehört oder dass alle Idioten sind die es kaufen. Dann könnte ich das mit dem Blödsinn ja noch verstehen, aber nicht so.
> Dass die Medien und die Politiker alles benutzen um abzulenken ist mir bekannt und dass dazu auch kein Grund gebraucht wird weiß ich auch, aber hiermit liefert man ihnen eine Steilvorlage. Da können wir nur hoffen dass die nicht auf wirklich dumme Ideen kommen (wie die Pfeiffers) und uns unser Hobby zerstören.
> 
> Und weißt du was, wenn dir dieser "Blödsinn" auch nicht passt, dann kauf dir doch das, wie nennst du es doch... Dreckspiel, dass wars. Kaufs dir doch, ist dein Geld wo du dann verschwendest.



Ohje... . 
Du hast meinen Text entweder nicht richtig gelesen, nicht verstanden oder nur überflogen und hast beim "Blödsinn" einen Schluckauf bekommen und komplett abgeschaltet.
Sonst hättest du bemerkt, daß ich auf deinen "Bedenken" eingegangen bin - und daß diese völlig übertrieben beziehungsweise unnötig sind, gerade weil schon seit 20 Jahren (jedenfalls so lange ICH [subjektiv]zocke) es immer wieder "echte" und erfundene Steilvorlagen gab und es nichts daran ändern konnte, daß PC und Konsolen zu einem Massenmarkt geworden sind (mit entsprechender sich entwickelnder Lobby, dem Freund aller Politiker nebenbei bemerkt).
Man hat Gegner wie Jack Thompson kommen und gehen sehen und bitte nicht wieder schrecklichst falsch verstehen - Christian Pfeiffer macht dir sorgen, darf ich lachen?
Auch der bemüht sich seit ich denken kann nach Kräften unser Medium in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken und das mit einem pseudowissenschaftlichen Anstrich (sonst würde er die Quellen denen seine Studien zugrundeliegen veröffentlichen und nicht verheimlichen) und der hatte noch entsprechende Vorschlaghämmer wie die Schul-Amokläufe von Erfurt (17 Tote) und Winnenden (16 Tote), dabei klammer ich grad die ganzen "leichteren" aus wie Emsdetten (7 Schwerverletzte, 1 Toter) die auch alle immer als Grundlage von Herrn Pfeiffer verwendet wurden.
Aber auch der Herr Christian Pfeiffer kam und wird langsam gehen, der Mann ist inzwischen 71 und hat gerade erst kürzlich sein Amt als Direktor des KFNs niedergelegt.
Er mag viel erreicht haben in seinem Leben, aber die weitere Zensierung beziehungsweise Zerstörung "meines" Hobbies, kann er sich halt leider nicht auf die Fahnen schreiben.


----------



## Comp4ny (3. Juni 2015)

Jeder der es für 17 Euro auf Steam gekauft hat, oder generell für diesen Preis, der wurde kräftig verarscht. Das Spiel ist 1. viel zu Kurz (Dank seiner 4-5 Level), und dazu noch langweilig und öde. Einen Sinn oder gar eine Art "Story" sucht man hier vergebens, denn man ballert nur umher... nicht mehr und nicht weniger was ja im Vorfeld klar ist. Das einzige Level was ich "gut" fand, war dieses im Zug.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2015)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Jeder der es für 17 Euro auf Steam gekauft hat, oder generell für diesen Preis, der wurde kräftig verarscht.


Ja? Normalerweise kosten neue Spiele wesentlich mehr. Der niedrige Preis war mit ein Grund, warum ich es gekauft habe. 50/60 Euro hätten die von mir definitiv nicht bekommen.



> Das Spiel ist 1. viel zu Kurz (Dank seiner 4-5 Level),


Afaik sind es 7.



> Einen Sinn oder gar eine Art "Story" sucht man hier vergebens...


"Ein vom Hass erfüllter Typ geht raus. um Menschen umzulegen." ist eine Story. Wenn auch eine sehr kurze.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Am Gameplay nicht, aber an der Wirkung. Wenn man als Protagonist Zombies in den Vollbild Exekutions Animationen hinrichten würde, wären diese heldenhaft und erstrebenswert. Da in _Hatred _aber eben unschuldige Menschen hingerichtet werden, bleibt bei mir eher ein beklemmendes Gefühl zurück. Heldenhaft oder heroisch ist da gar nix.



(Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, stellen die meisten jene Animation aus, weil sie eher störend für den Spielfluss ist, das mal nebenbei)
Wahrscheinlich fühle ich mich gut, weil ich ein Ziel erreicht habe bei einem Spiel.
Nicht weil etwas heroisch ist oder ich gar heldenhaft im Spiel dargestellt werde.

Nehmen wir Dynasty Warriors:
Keiner tut sich die X millionen Storys an, mit welchen ein normaler Europäer eh nicht klar kommt.
Man metzelt sich durch Horden von Gegnerischen Kämpfern, welche etwa gleichviel Gegenwehr geben, wie die Zivilisten in Hatred.
Da war meine einzige Motivation auch nur, das nächste Level zu sehen.
Aber hier hatte ich nach zwei Teilen genug gesehen und ich musste danach keinen weitern Teil haben.

Zum Splatter noch kurz:
In jeder Session Diablo3 seh ich brutalere Szenen mit rumfliegenden Körperteilen.
Und Leben so wie Zorn/Hass, etc gibts bei nem Kill auch noch dazu.


----------



## Desotho (3. Juni 2015)

Sayaka schrieb:


> Mein Hauptreiz an diesem Spiel ist dass es ein ziemlich schmuckloser Shooter ist. Gute Steuerung, coole Optik und Ballern.
> 
> Eine Schnetzelorgie mit anderem Setting und Gewaltgrad unterhaltsam? Ja, sicher, ich habe auch Dead Island und L4D mit meinen Freunden bis zum abwinken gespielt.
> 
> Und um das nochmal klar zu stellen. Meine lieblingsspiele sind trotzdem JRPG's die häufig sehr storylastig sind und genau das Gegenteil zu Hatred sind. Trotzdem verbeiße ich mich nicht nur in einem Genre.



Danke für die sachliche Antwort. Es war in der Tat auch von mir lediglich als Frage gedacht und nicht als Vorwurf.

Wenn ich in meiner Vergangenheit wühle, so habe ich auch z.B. gerne Fire Power oder Wings gespielt obwohl diese (zumindest wenn ich mich recht entsinne) wohl indiziert waren. Der Reiz war aber da auch neimals Blut, Gewalt oder dass man Menschen töten konnte sondern einfach das Spiel an sich. Die Gewalt war halt dabei, hätte ich nicht unbedingt gebraucht. 
Bei Fire Power war es schon irgendwie cool, dass man die Menschen überollen konnte mit dem Panzer aber einfach wegen der Möglichkeit der Interaktion an sich.
Ich vermute WIngs war auf dem Index wegen dem ISO-Ansicht Ballerpart wo man auch Soldaten abknallen musste. Das war einer der Teile den ich gar nicht mochte und auch den ich hätte dankend verzichten können (allerdings nicht wegen der Gewalt sondern weil mich an dem Spiel einfach die Flugsimulation interessiert hat).


----------



## LeKris (8. Juni 2015)

Wie schreibt man über ein Spiel, ohne dafür zu werben?

Wird es gelobt, schauen es sich die Leser an.
Warnt man davor, ist es interessant.
Selbst wenn man es verreißt, gibt es eine
Gruppe von Leuten die sich sagen:
"Ist es wirklich so schlecht? Kann nicht sein,
muss ich sehen." oder "Das ist so schlecht, das
ich es sehen muss."

Wie man es dreht und wendet, irgendeine Interessengruppe
findet man immer, die sich angesprochen fühlt.

Sobald man beginnt, über ein Spiel zu schreiben oder zu
reden, gibt es Interessenten. Die beste Möglichkeit scheint
simple Ignoranz zu sein. Aber selbst das kann das Spiel zu
einem Underdog machen.

Man kann schon fast sagen, das es letztendlich egal ist,
ob man über ein Spiel redet oder nicht. Geworben wird dafür
auf seine ganz eigene Weise. Alleine mit der Werbung die
der Hersteller selbst betreibt.

Bei Hatred handelt es sich um einen gnadenlosen TwinStick-Shooter,
der, laut Entwickler, auf das nötigste reduziert wurde. Keine Story,
nur schießen und töten. Das geschieht teilweise auch auf recht brutale Weise.

Das Schockierende ist dabei die Skrupellosigkeit und die simple Begründung
mit Hass auf die Welt und die Menschen. Mehr erfährt man vom Protagonisten nicht.

Es steckt also primär keine Message dahinter, die Destructive Creations vermitteln möchte.
Genau das macht das Spiel zu dem was es ist: Ein Amoklauf-Simulator.

Ich möchte weder die Entwickler in Schutz nehmen, noch sonst ähnliches verschönen
oder positiv darstellen.
Allerdings sind mir folgende Dinge aufgefallen:

Der Protagonist im Spiel sieht aus, wie der typische Heavy Metal - Fan oder Sonstiges
in dieser Richtung. Somit wird hier ein Klischee bedient. Warum müssen Amokläufer immer
lange schwarze Haare haben und einen langen schwarzen Mantel tragen?
Entweder sind die Haare extrem fettig oder es sind Dread Locks, was aber auch wieder
in ein bestimmtes Klischee passt. (Oder es ist einfach nur schlecht animiert)
Ebenso ist die Szenerie in der USA angesiedelt, was erklärt, warum der Protagonist
wie selbstverständlich einen Schrank gefüllt mit Waffen in seiner Wohnung beherbergt.

Betrachtet man sich einmal das Logo, könnte man fast meinen, das es eine leichte
Parallele zwischen der HATRED-Variante und dem DOOM-Logo gibt.

- Beide Obergrenzen bilden eine gerade Linie
- Die Buchstaben enden jeweils wie scharfe Zähne in Spitzen
- Jeweils die linke Ecke des ersten Buchstabens
  und die rechte Ecke des letzten Buchstabens laufen spitz zu
  und sind länger als die restlichen Buchstaben

Seinerzeit (1993) war DOOM ebenso ein Skandalspiel.
Im Verhältnis zur damaligen Zeit war der Realismus in diesem Spiel
unglaublich hoch. Dazu kam die First Person Perspektive. Die für
damalige Verhältnisse realistische Grafik, gepaart mit der Brutalität
und der fehlenden Story waren Grund genug id Softwares Shooter zu
indizieren.
Der Eine oder Andere würde jetzt sagen:
"Wieso? Es gab doch eine Story?"
Das ist zwar richtig, aber im Prinzip reduzierte sie sich auf eine
banale Rache-Erzählung. Auch nicht viel mehr als die "Story" in HATRED.

Beides sorgt seinerzeit für Aufsehen und Entrüstung.
Bei DOOM war der Effekt damals, das es egal war, ob man es legal
kaufen konnte oder nicht. Die Anzahl der Raubkopien war enorm hoch
und das Spiel hatte einen entsprechenden Bekanntheitsgrad.

HATRED hat den großen Nachteil, das es technologisch nichts Neues
bietet. Zwar wird die Unreal-Engine 4 benutzt, aber diese wird
zur ISO-Perspektive mit mittelmäßigen Animationen "degradiert".
Daher wird der Underdog-Faktor oder der Gheimtipp-Hype wohl ausbleiben.
Übrig bleibt eine schockierende Graustufen-Fassade, von der man 
eventuell vermuten kann, das sie versucht durch pikante Themen dem
"großen Vorbild" DOOM im Bekanntheitsgrad nachzueifern.

Auch wenn HATRED ernst gemeint sein soll, um das Entsetzen über 
das Spiel zu steigern, frage ich mich, warum Destructive Creations
einen Verkaufspreis von 16,66€ in Europa angesetzt haben. Noch mehr
Klischee als 666 in den Preis einzubauen, ist ja fast schon nicht
mehr möglich.
Zusätzlich dazu steht auf der Homepage der Entwickler der Satz:
"...just don't try this at home and don't take it too seriously, it's just a game. "
und das zusätzlich zu dem Statement, dass sie "against trends" etwas schaffen wollen.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob da nicht doch irgendwo ein wenig
Ironie versteckt ist, auch wenn es nicht das Spiel direkt betrifft.
Das macht das Ganze allerdings weder besser noch cooler.
Oder bleibt es letzendlich bei einer reinen Provokation, bei der
Destructive Creations ihrem Name alle Ehre machen?

P.S.:
Was mir gerade noch einfällt:
Wenn der Protagonist Hass auf die gesamte Welt und ihre Menschen hat, warum macht er es sich nicht einfach und bringt sich selbst um? Somit wären die menschlichen Verluste auf ein Mindestmaß reduziert. (Das wäre allerdings  ein sehr kurzes Spiel)
Auf der anderen Seite verstehe ich das Spielprinzip nicht, wenn der Protagonist als Amokläufer möglichst viele Leute mit in den Tod reißen will, um am Ende selbst zu sterben, wieso es dann ein "Game Over" gibt, sobald der Protagonist stirbt. Schließlich hat er dann doch sein Ziel erfüllt oder nicht?


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

@Le Kris: Sehr gut zusammengefaßt. Sehe das genauso. Ich werfe niemandem vor, daß er das Game spielt. Ich verurteile auch niemanden deswegen. Nur für mich ist das Game halt nichts. Auch wenn dieser Topdown-Ansatz mich durchaus reizen könnte. Aber dazu müßte das Game mehr bieten als nur relativ hirnlose Schnetzelei ohne richtigen Background.

Und was die Werbung bzw. Nicht-Werbung für so ein Spiel betrifft, hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf erwischt. Man kanns nur falsch machen. Verreißt man es, gewinnt das Game auch so Fans, wertet man es gut sind die Fans eh da. Unterläßt die Zeitung Artikel zu dem Game, macht es garantiert eine andere Quelle. Wenn nicht kommt die Werbung vom Hersteller selbst. Verhindern, daß das Game vom Titel her bekannt wird, läßt sich nicht. Weil über irgend welche Wege und Pfade erfahren Gamer von diesem Spiel. Wenn dann halt aus dem Ausland. Das läßt sich nicht vermeiden. Und wenn es Mund zu Mund Propaganda ist, die die Infos weiter verbreitet.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß man Volljährigen so viel Selbstverantwortung zutrauen können muß, zu entscheiden, ob das Spiel etwas für sie ist oder nicht. Das ändert nichts an den Amoklaufzahlen an sich. Persönlich empfinde ich das Game her nur relativ stupide. Aber deswegen verbieten bzw. auf den Index setzen ? Sicher diskussionswürdig wegen dem Ansatz des Menschenhasses an sich. Aber ob das für eine Indizierung langt ? Wobei das Thema Indizierung in D hier eh schon zu weit ausgeufert ist. Hier sollten dem Gamer wirklich mehr Freiheiten gelassen werden. Denn einige Titel haben für meinen Geschmack nicht unbedingt etwas auf dem Index verloren.


----------



## BiJay (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Unterläßt die Zeitung Artikel zu dem Game, macht es garantiert eine andere Quelle.


Heutzutage ist es eher so, dass irgendeine Seite anfängt über das Spiel zu berichten und dann alle auf den Zug aufspringen. Richtig originelle News schreiben ja nur noch die wenigsten, man kopiert eher von irgendwo und dichtet noch paar Zeilen hinzu. Wenn Hatred ein Film geworden wäre, würde es wohl kaum News dazu geben.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2015)

LeKris schrieb:


> Wie schreibt man über ein Spiel, ohne dafür zu werben?


Indem man sachlich darüber berichtet.

Werbung ist es nur, _wenn man das Ziel verfolgt, den Leser zum Kauf zu animieren_. Und das ist in Nachrichten, Tests oder selbst Gameplayvideos zur Demonstration besonderer Qualitäten  des Titels oder auch die schlichte Nennung derselben nicht gegeben.



> Wie man es dreht und wendet, irgendeine Interessengruppe findet man immer, die sich angesprochen fühlt.


Das nennt sich Meinungsbildung. Diese bildet man sich aus den verschiedensten Informationsquellen. Aber selbst wenn eine einzelne Quelle zur Kaufentscheidung führt, ist diese noch lange keine Werbung.



> Die beste Möglichkeit scheint simple Ignoranz zu sein.


PC Games ist eine Seite, die sich mit Spielen auseinandersetzt. Und sobald ein Spiel einen gewissen Relevanzlevel erreicht hat, sollte es auch eine entsprechende Infoseite und einen Test dafür geben. Menschen, die sich nicht für Spiele interessieren, sollten die Möglichkeit haben, sich hier über entsprechende Titel zu informieren.



> Keine Story, nur schießen und töten.


Auch wenn die Story recht knapp gehalten ist, gibt es sie doch. So flieht er zB aus seinem Viertel durch die Kanalisation bis zum Bahnhof, von wo aus er in die nächste Stadt fährt ... Das ist zwar kein Shakespeare und es gibt auch keine nennenswerte Charakter Entwicklung, aber es ist eine Geschichte.



> Das Schockierende ist dabei die Skrupellosigkeit und die simple Begründung mit Hass auf die Welt und die Menschen. Mehr erfährt man vom Protagonisten nicht.


Was erfährt man denn von anderen Protagonisten in Spielen großartig? 
Was weißt du zB von Gordon Freeman? Er ist Wissenschaftler. Äh, ja, das war's.
oder von Serious Sam? Er heißt Sam. Und er ist ernst. Ernsthaft.
oder Guybrush Threepwood? Er will Pirat werden.
oder Mario? Er ist auf der "ewig währenden Mission, seine Freundin zu retten" - ne, Moment, das war Xandir, paßt aber auch.
...



> Ebenso ist die Szenerie in der USA angesiedelt, was erklärt, warum der Protagonist wie selbstverständlich einen Schrank gefüllt mit Waffen in seiner Wohnung beherbergt.


Mal davon abgesehen, daß man sich auch in jedem anderen Land illegal Waffen besorgen könnte: Wenn das in USA leichter geht, ist das doch gerade ein Grund, die Handlung dorthin zu verlegen.



> DOOM ... der fehlenden Story waren Grund genug id Softwares Shooter zu indizieren.


"Wissenschaftler haben ein Portal in eine Dämonen Dimension geöffnet. Jetzt gilt es, die Dämonen zu vernichten und das Tor zu schließen" ist zwar auch keine ausführliche, aber immerhin ist es eine Geschichte.



> ... warum Destructive Creations einen Verkaufspreis von 16,66€ in Europa angesetzt haben. Noch mehr Klischee als 666 in den Preis einzubauen, ist ja fast schon nicht mehr möglich.


Das wäre aber reichlich bekloppt, nur wegen der Zahlenkombination diesen Preis zu verlangen. Wer 16,66 zahlt, würde höchstwahrscheinlich auch genauso 19.99 zahlen, was verschwendete Einnahmen nur wegen einer besonderen Zahlenkombination bedeuten würde ...



> Zusätzlich dazu steht auf der Homepage der Entwickler der Satz:
> "...just don't try this at home and don't take it too seriously, it's just a game. " und das zusätzlich zu dem Statement, dass sie "against trends" etwas schaffen wollen.


Richtig. Es ist nur ein Spiel. Kein Ausbildungscamp oder sonstige Anleitung für potentielle Amokläufer. Jedenfalls nicht mehr als zB "Matrix" auch - schliesslich werden dort auch ohne jedes Wimperzucken Unschuldige (zB die ganzen Wachen im Gebäude, in dem Morpheus gefangen gehalten wird) von Neo & Co umgelegt, was zu ihrem Tod in ihren Pods führt.



> Wenn der Protagonist Hass auf die gesamte Welt und ihre Menschen hat, warum macht er es sich nicht einfach und bringt sich selbst um?


Weil er so viele wie möglich von dem Rest des menschlichen Abschaums mit ins Grab nehmen will - sagt er jedenfalls sinngemäß im Intro/Trailer des Spiels



> Somit wären die menschlichen Verluste auf ein Mindestmaß reduziert.


Das ist ein Amokläufer, der die ganze Menschheit haßt. Aus welchem Grund sollte er die Verluste reduzieren wollen?



> Auf der anderen Seite verstehe ich das Spielprinzip nicht, wenn der Protagonist als Amokläufer möglichst viele Leute mit in den Tod reißen will, um am Ende selbst zu sterben, wieso es dann ein "Game Over" gibt, sobald der Protagonist stirbt. Schließlich hat er dann doch sein Ziel erfüllt oder nicht?


Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. 
Allerdings will er ja so viele wie möglich mitnehmen (obwohl die Missionsziele immer sinngemäß lauten: "Bringe 85 Passanten um" - dann müßte der 86. eigentlich auch "noch besser" sein, für den gibt's aber keine Punkte mehr ...), so daß er im nächsten Versuch eben weiterkommen und dabei mehr Leute umbringen kann.


----------



## Falconer75 (9. Juni 2015)

Wie wäre es, Gewalt nicht auf die herkömmliche Art als Folge sozialer Umstände, sondern als selbstgewählte, selbstbestimmte Lebensform zu betrachten, die sehr gut ohne Begründung auskommt? Verfolgt man diesen Ansatz (und den gibt es wissenschaftlich), weshalb sollte dann ein Game mehr liefern, als der Zielgruppe einfach Spaß oder Zerstreuung mit der interaktiven Darstellung rein menschenverachtender Brutalität zu liefern? So kann man es nüchtern betrachten.

Ich will aber nicht, dass Journalisten wie Roboter ausschließlich sachlich-fachlich Pixelwerke rezensieren. Ich will meinungsfreudige, emotionale Kommentare. Ironische oder satirische Kolumnen. Aufrüttelnde Essays. Einfach spannende, fundierte Berichterstattung mit Substanz. Ob ich bestimmte Standpunkte teile oder nicht, ist dabei völlig zweitrangig. Im Falle von Hatred trifft Felix meine persönliche Meinung komplett.

Diese Art von Game lehne ich ab. Weil hier völlig kontextlos Handlungsmuster aufgezeigt werden, die meinem Sinn von Ethik widersprechen. Dafür muss man kein Moralapostel sein, sondern einfach über eine individuelle Empathieschwelle verfügen, die Bezüge von dargestellter Gewalt auf mögliche reale Gewalt zulässt. Diese Schwelle ist für sehr an Gewaltdarstellungen gewöhnte Medienkonsumenten (zu denen hier wohl alle gehören) sicherlich sehr hoch, für mich ist sie aber bei Hatred überschritten. Nicht wegen der dargestellten Brutalität an sich, sondern weil sie unbegründet menschenverachtend ist. Als Soldat, Gangster, Assassine oder meinetwegen hungrige gelbe Pille, ist sie das in dieser Form nicht.

Auf das Thema Medienkompetenz will ich hier jetzt gar nicht groß eingehen. Wer im ausreichenden Maß darüber verfügt, kann meines Erachtens sowieso alles zocken. Aber es gibt dermaßen viele Menschen, völlig unabhängig vom Lebensalter, die über ein nur schwaches Reflexionsvermögen verfügen. Ich finde schon, dass man zumindest darüber diskutieren sollte, wie die Gesellschaft darauf zu reagieren hat. Die Freiheitsrechte sind so ein hohes Gut, dass Verbote nicht die Antwort sein können. Der Hebel ist die Vermittlung von Kompetenzen. Wobei nicht nur die Elternhäuser und der Staat gefordert sind. Sondern eigentlich jeder, der über die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten verfügt.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2015)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Diese Art von Game lehne ich ab. Weil hier völlig kontextlos Handlungsmuster aufgezeigt werden, die meinem Sinn von Ethik widersprechen. Dafür muss man kein Moralapostel sein, sondern einfach über eine individuelle Empathieschwelle verfügen, die Bezüge von dargestellter Gewalt auf mögliche reale Gewalt zulässt.


Wie ich schon in Posting #118 schrob:
"_Hatred _hat mit seinen in Schwarz-Grau gehaltenen Leveln und diesem Menschen verachtenden Protagonisten kein Spaß Potential. _Hatred _ist der spielgewordene Horrorfilm aus Sicht des Täters...

_Hatred _ist einzige Spiel, bei dem ich mich beim Spielen moralisch unwohl fühle. Genau aus dem selben Grund, aus dem man sich ein Drama ansieht, auch wenn man weiß, daß am Ende der Held hingerichtet wird oder sonstwie stirbt, spiele ich auch mal ein Spiel wie _Hatred_."


----------



## Briareos (9. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> _Hatred _ist einzige Spiel, bei dem ich mich beim Spielen moralisch unwohl fühle. Genau aus dem selben Grund, aus dem man sich ein Drama ansieht, auch wenn man weiß, daß am Ende der Held hingerichtet wird oder sonstwie stirbt, spiele ich auch mal ein Spiel wie _Hatred_."


Und wie der ein oder andere hier schon schrieb: Man kann (und sollte) ein Spiel wie "Hatred" nicht auf seine Gameplaymechanik reduzieren und nur diese betrachten. Und der immer wieder gezogene Vergleich zu "Doom" hinkt sehr gewaltig. Natürlich hat "Doom" eine in rudimentären Ansätzen vorhandene Story, die als Rechtfertigung herhalten muss für das, was der Protagonist (also der Spieler) da so tut. Auch "Hatred" hat das ... nur noch weiter auf das Allerwesentlichste heruntergebrochen.
Der Vergleich hinkt allerdings deshalb, weil zwischen "Doom 1" und "Hatred" fast 25 Jahre Entwicklung liegen. Entwicklung der Spieler, der Spieleentwickler und der Spieleakzeptanz in der breiten Öffentlichkeit. Klar hat "Doom" DAMALS (1993) die breite Öffentlichkeit aufgeschreckt und auf die Barrikaden getrieben, aber seit dem sind nun einmal 22 Jahre vergangen. Und wenn heute ein Spiel veröffentlicht wird, das die Spielermotivation (alles umnieten was sich bewegt) fast 1:1 aus einem Uralt-Klassiker kopiert ... Entschuldigung, dann müssen sich die Macher schon einiges vorwerfen lassen.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: "Hatred" nimmt das Doom-Spielprinzip und verfrachtet es in eine ethisch/moralisch sehr zweifelhafte Spielumgebung.
Und es geht bei der ganzen Diskussion doch gar nicht darum, wieviel Gewalt sinnvoll oder sinnlos ist ... die Motivation des Spielers/der Spielfigur ist der Kern der Diskussion. Und egal wie man persönlich zu dem Thema steht: Jedem mit nur rudimentär vorhandenem gesundem Menschenverstand sollte klar sein, dass dieses Spiel eine moralische Grenze überschreitet. Eine Grenze, die wir uns nicht selber gesetzt haben, sondern die sich in 10.000 Jahren Menschheitsgeschichte entwickelt hat.


----------



## McDrake (10. Juni 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: "Hatred" nimmt das Doom-Spielprinzip und verfrachtet es in eine ethisch/moralisch sehr zweifelhafte Spielumgebung.
> Und es geht bei der ganzen Diskussion doch gar nicht darum, wieviel Gewalt sinnvoll oder sinnlos ist ... die Motivation des Spielers/der Spielfigur ist der Kern der Diskussion. Und egal wie man persönlich zu dem Thema steht: Jedem mit nur rudimentär vorhandenem gesundem Menschenverstand sollte klar sein, dass dieses Spiel eine moralische Grenze überschreitet. Eine Grenze, die wir uns nicht selber gesetzt haben, sondern die sich in 10.000 Jahren Menschheitsgeschichte entwickelt hat.



Aha. 
Du unterstellst den Spielern des Spiels mangelnder Menschenverstand?
Ich glaub, ich würde mich nie mit der Spielfigur identifizieren.
Genau so wenig, wie ich mich mit einem hüpfenden Klempner identifizieren kann.
Es geht ums Spielprinzip. 
Ich, gegen den Leveldesigner...

Wenn einem da mangelndes Moralgerüst vorgeworfen wird, oder gar gleich eine verworrene Psyche ohne Empathie, der urteilt wohl selber nicht ganz im grünen Bereich.
Ich persönlich hätte kein Problem Hatred zu spielen, weil mich das Gameplay interessiert und der Grafikstil irgendwie cool wirkt.
ABER:
Ich konnte schon in Little Computer People den kleinen Kerl nicht krank werden, geschweige denn sterben lassen.
Bei Mass Effect schaffe ichs erst beim dritten durchspielen die "böse" Seite zu wählen. Danaben fange ich da schon gar kein ernsthaftes Techtelmechtel an, damit ich eine Sexszene zu sehen bekomme 
Ich nehme meinem Sim nicht die Leiter vom Pool weg, damit der ertrinkt.
Mit meiner Empathie scheint so weit auch alles in Ordnung, sonst würde ich nicht schon seit längerem als Betreuer für geistig Behinderte Arbeiten.

Was das mit Moral zu tun hat?
in jenen Spielen hat man die Wahl, wie man sich entscheidet. Man entscheidet sich BEWUSST für jenen Weg, auch wenn ein anderer möglich wäre.
Soll ich anfangen etwas in Männer reinzuinterpretieren, welche sich bei einem Rollenspiel einen weiblichen Charakter erstellen?


----------



## Briareos (11. Juni 2015)

Argh! Jetzt hab ich fast 2 Stunden an der Antwort gesessen und die bl*** Forensoftware hat meine Antwort gefressen.
Also auf ein Neues ...



McDrake schrieb:


> Aha. Du unterstellst den Spielern des Spiels mangelnder Menschenverstand?


Ähm ... nein.



McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn einem da mangelndes Moralgerüst vorgeworfen wird, oder gar gleich eine verworrene Psyche ohne Empathie, der urteilt wohl selber nicht ganz im grünen Bereich.
> Ich persönlich hätte kein Problem Hatred zu spielen, weil mich das Gameplay interessiert und der Grafikstil irgendwie cool wirkt.
> [..]
> Was das mit Moral zu tun hat?
> ...


Ich habe mich vielleicht etwas umständlich ausgedrückt.

Meiner Meinung nach hat "Hatred" mit seiner unreferenzierten Gewaltausübung eine moralische Grenze überschritten, die man (wieder meiner Meinung nach) nicht überschreiten sollte. Und da ich Optimist bin gehe ich davon aus, dass die meisten Spieler von "Hatred" genau das machen, was das Spiel selber bzw. die Entwickler vernachlässigt haben: Das selbst Erlebte bzw. Gespielte im Kontext des Spiels und nach ihren eigenen Maßstäben einzuordnen und zu bewerten. Der eine spricht dem Spiel keine größere Bedeutung zu weil "es ist ja nur ein Spiel" und anderen ist das, was dort zur "Spielmotivation" herangezogen wird, eben nicht egal, gerade "weil es ein Spiel ist". Und das was wir in Spielen machen hat in der Regel nie Konsequenzen auf unser echtes Leben ... bei "Hatred" hat es noch nicht einmal Konsequenzen im Spiel.

Worauf ich im Prinzip hinaus will ist die Herangehensweise, die in der Diskussion (nicht nur hier) rund um "Hatred" teilweise genutzt wird. Natürlich könnte man die unschuldigen Zivilisten durch Zombies/Aliens/Monster-deiner-Wahl ersetzen und prompt hätte man einen beliebigen, mittelmässigen 08/15-Twinstickshooter, nach dem wahrscheinlich bereits lange kein Hahn mehr krähen würde. Aber die Entwickler haben sich eben bewußt gegen Zombies und für unschuldige Zivilisten entschieden.
Man kann keine Diskussion um die moralische oder ethische Bedeutung einer Spielwelt führen, wenn man das Spiel dazu auf seinen spielmechanischen Kern abstrahiert. Alles, vom Gameplay über das Belohnungssystem bis hin zur wie auch immer gearteten Story und Hintergrundgeschichte, sind Bestandteile des Spiels. Und wenn man über das Spiel diskutiert, dann sollte man, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, auch das Spiel als ganzes betrachten und sich nicht nur auf einzelne Aspekte konzentrieren.
Bei Sätzen wie "Aber in Doom hat man doch genau dasselbe gemacht." dreht sich mir schon der Magen auf halbacht. Natürlich ist das Gameplay, egal von welchem Shooter und aus welcher Perspektive man spielt im Grunde immer gleich: Man schießt auf irgendwen. Aber der ganze Rest, der die Spiele unterscheidbar macht, der wird einfach außer Acht gelassen.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Bei Sätzen wie "Aber in Doom hat man doch genau dasselbe gemacht." dreht sich mir schon der Magen auf halbacht. Natürlich ist das Gameplay, egal von welchem Shooter und aus welcher Perspektive man spielt im Grunde immer gleich: Man schießt auf irgendwen. Aber der ganze Rest, der die Spiele unterscheidbar macht, der wird einfach außer Acht gelassen.


Nun, Doom ist mE ein nicht wirklich passender Vergleich.
Aber inwiefern ist in folgendem ein wirklicher Unterschied zu sehen?

a) Der Protagonist haßt alle Menschen. Spielziel ist es, die geforderte Anzahl pro Level zu töten.

b) Der Hügel X bietet strategische Vorteile. Spielziel ist es, alle zu töten, die den Protagonisten daran hindern, die Stellung einzunehmen.

Letztendlich ist die Begründung in beiden Fällen: Weil man's kann. Weil es Menschen gibt, die sowas tatsächlich machen. Weil es Menschen gibt, die Ziele haben, die ihnen wichtiger sind als der Wert eines Menschenlebens.

Und wir "morden" in so gut wie jedem Spiel _- nur nicht in den Batman Spielen - die sind ja trotzder brutal wirkenden Finisher trotzdem nur bewußtlos und ganz bestimmt ist kein einziger der Gegner ein Fall für den Chiropraktiker, gelähmt oder gar tot. Nein, ganz bestimmt nicht. _

Ein Grund wird immer nur vorgeschoben und entpuppt sich bei genauer moralischer Analyse selbst bei Helden Spielen möglicherweise als richtig kriminell.


----------



## Briareos (16. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber inwiefern ist in folgendem ein wirklicher Unterschied zu sehen?
> 
> a) Der Protagonist haßt alle Menschen. Spielziel ist es, die geforderte Anzahl pro Level zu töten.
> 
> b) Der Hügel X bietet strategische Vorteile. Spielziel ist es, alle zu töten, die den Protagonisten daran hindern, die Stellung einzunehmen.


Der größte Unterschied: Im Krieg gelten andere Regeln, ganz einfach. Wen ein Soldat einen feindlichen Soldaten erschiesst, wird das ja auch nicht als Mord gewertet und der Soldate verurteilt. Erschiesst der Soldat allerdings unschuldige Zivilisten, dann ist das halt doch etwas ganz anderes. Die Tat bleibt gleich, der Täter auch, aber die Betrachtungsweise von außen ist unterschiedlich.
Und genau so ist es mMn eben auch mit "Hatred". Dort erschiesse ich unschuldige Zivilisten, in "Zombieslasher 3000" puste ich im Minutentakt dutzende hirnlose Untote ins digitale Nirvana. Im Prinzip dasselbe, aber eben nicht das gleiche. 

Und nochmal: Der allergrößte Knackpunkt bei "Hatred" ist in meinen Augen einfach das absolute Fehlen jeglicher Motivation. Bei "Hitman" weiß ich, warum meine Spielfigur Gegner xy ausschaltet. In jedem noch so schlechten CoD-/MoH-Verschnitt weiß ich warum die, auf die ich schiessen soll, die "Bösen" sind.
Aber bei "Hatred": Fehlanzeige! Warum der Protagonist einen derartigen Hass auf die Menschheit im Allgemeinen hat wird nicht erklärt sondern dem Spieler einfach als gegeben vorgesetzt. Hätten die Entwickler diesem Punkt mehr (oder überhaupt etwas) Beachtung geschenkt, dann hätte "Hatred" vielleicht tatsächlich den Spieler bzw. die Spielergemeinschaft zum nachdenken anregen können.


----------



## Taiwez (16. Juni 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Der größte Unterschied: Im Krieg gelten andere Regeln, ganz einfach. Wen ein Soldat einen feindlichen Soldaten erschiesst, wird das ja auch nicht als Mord gewertet und der Soldate verurteilt. Erschiesst der Soldat allerdings unschuldige Zivilisten, dann ist das halt doch etwas ganz anderes. Die Tat bleibt gleich, der Täter auch, aber die Betrachtungsweise von außen ist unterschiedlich.
> Und genau so ist es mMn eben auch mit "Hatred". Dort erschiesse ich unschuldige Zivilisten, in "Zombieslasher 3000" puste ich im Minutentakt dutzende hirnlose Untote ins digitale Nirvana. Im Prinzip dasselbe, aber eben nicht das gleiche.
> 
> Und nochmal: Der allergrößte Knackpunkt bei "Hatred" ist in meinen Augen einfach das absolute Fehlen jeglicher Motivation. Bei "Hitman" weiß ich, warum meine Spielfigur Gegner xy ausschaltet. In jedem noch so schlechten CoD-/MoH-Verschnitt weiß ich warum die, auf die ich schiessen soll, die "Bösen" sind.
> Aber bei "Hatred": Fehlanzeige! Warum der Protagonist einen derartigen Hass auf die Menschheit im Allgemeinen hat wird nicht erklärt sondern dem Spieler einfach als gegeben vorgesetzt. Hätten die Entwickler diesem Punkt mehr (oder überhaupt etwas) Beachtung geschenkt, dann hätte "Hatred" vielleicht tatsächlich den Spieler bzw. die Spielergemeinschaft zum nachdenken anregen können.



Nö, brauchen die Entwickler nicht. Der Thread hier ist schließlich schon 7 Seiten lang, die haben ihr Ziel mehr als erreicht.


----------

